# Elvis has left the building  - Drivel #31



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

I miss the king...


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

Man Les, you are quick on the draw.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Man Les, you are quick on the draw.



I'm good like that!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Not workin today, so im driving Sister and her chilluns around town for job applications ... Seems weird


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

He has been known to be quick to miss identify people.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Not workin today, so im driving Sister and her chilluns around town for job applications ... Seems weird


 you're gonna make the chilluns get jobs tooo???
You're a good brother, charlie brown!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> He has been known to be quick to miss identify people.



It was all Brown's fault.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna make the chilluns get jobs tooo???
> You're a good brother, charlie brown!



Their mama dont watch out and imma teach em how to cut the grass.




The quicker she gets a job and her feet back under her the quicker shes out.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Their mama dont watch out and imma teach em how to cut the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unc Slip, on the move!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

I would rather be fishin! just sayin...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

Where's the luv?


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishin! just sayin...



I'd rather be workin, if that says anything.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Their mama dont watch out and imma teach em how to cut the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya got any pics of the mama?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishin! just sayin...



I like fishing.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Their mama dont watch out and imma teach em how to cut the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya got any pics of the mama?      Ole DEE might take her off ur hands!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya got any pics of the mama?      Ole DEE might take her off ur hands!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

Now I have Elvis ads popping up everywhere.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like fishing.



I like the pics of your fishin trips


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Now I have Elvis ads popping up everywhere.



that'l teach ya........let him R.I.P.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

*Hey Blood and Mud*

You reckon wif your weldin skeels you could fix this bucket?

Just got it back to the yard from Tampa.  Some people could tear up an anvil with a rubber hammer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

I need sumpin to eat!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You reckon wif your weldin skeels you could fix this bucket?
> 
> Just got it back to the yard from Tampa.  Some people could tear up an anvil with a rubber hammer!



its fixable but it wouldn't be per-d...

how the heck do that to bucket?


----------



## kracker (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I need sumpin to eat!!!


I'm fuller than a tick on his third dog.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2012)

Stuck at home waiting on the furniture delivery doods to bring Dawn's guest room bed etc . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya got any pics of the mama?





boneboy96 said:


> Ya got any pics of the mama?      Ole DEE might take her off ur hands!!





Les Miles said:


>


Heh .. 


pstrahin said:


> You reckon wif your weldin skeels you could fix this bucket?
> 
> Just got it back to the yard from Tampa.  Some people could tear up an anvil with a rubber hammer!


How in the world ...... 


Jeff C. said:


> I need sumpin to eat!!!



Cold pizza here, sho is good too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2012)

Thundering and getting dark out there . . .





 time for a cold one !!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thundering and getting dark out there . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You catch that snake in the pool yet?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thundering and getting dark out there . . .
> time for a cold one !!!


 thundering here, sure hoping it hits my place!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its fixable but it wouldn't be per-d...
> 
> how the heck do that to bucket?



Using it to drive trench shields into the ground.  In too big of a hurry to bench the dirt back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

I   puddin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You reckon wif your weldin skeels you could fix this bucket?
> 
> Just got it back to the yard from Tampa.  Some people could tear up an anvil with a rubber hammer!


Doesn't look too bad. 
Just put duct tape on it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I   puddin!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Doesn't look too bad.
> Just put duct tape on it.



You reckon some of that 200 mph tape will hold it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> You catch that snake in the pool yet?


he lettin politicians swim in the pool again?


Keebs said:


> thundering here, sure hoping it hits my place!


careful whatchu wish for missy!


pstrahin said:


> Using it to drive trench shields into the ground.  In too big of a hurry to bench the dirt back.



seems like someone needs a letter in their file now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm fuller than a tick on his third dog.......



I will be in a minute!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thundering and getting dark out there . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> thundering here, sure hoping it hits my place!



Teasin me too!! 



Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm good like that!


 2 in a row mustard bro


pstrahin said:


> You reckon wif your weldin skeels you could fix this bucket?
> 
> Just got it back to the yard from Tampa.  Some people could tear up an anvil with a rubber hammer!


Yep, but dont want to


Keebs said:


> thundering here, sure hoping it hits my place!


sprinkled here


Jeff C. said:


> I   puddin!!


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yeah


pstrahin said:


> You reckon some of that 200 mph tape will hold it?


 Nope


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thundering here, sure hoping it hits my place!




Good steady rain here !! 




rhbama3 said:


> Doesn't look too bad.
> Just put duct tape on it.




Hey Pookie, Dawn's getting you a new bed for the guest bedroom !!!   Save a days vacation for bird season???




Boudreaux said:


> You catch that snake in the pool yet?





Yeah, MEAN lil bitty rascal, mostly red with black and yellow stripes, didn't look venomous, turned him loose in da yard !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good steady rain here !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I   puddin!!



Man, that beat the tar out of my cold pizza.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh man, all hades just broke loose here ... side ways rain


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh man, all hades just broke loose here ... side ways rain


 quit hoggin it & send it on down my way...........Please!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Bright and sunny here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh man, all hades just broke loose here ... side ways rain



Send it a tad north of west, please!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

Stupid cookies and targeted ads.... 

http://www.elvis.com/35concert/default.aspx


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

Elvis is behind it all Les.  You know he is not dead, he lives in Kansas.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Bright and sunny here.



Yup...same here in Alpharetta!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...same here in Alpharetta!



Lawrenceville is checking in at hot and sunny


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Elvis is behind it all Les.  You know he is not dead, he lives in Kansas.



What's his screen name on here? 



boneboy96 said:


> Yup...same here in Alpharetta!



You reckon Slip is gonna post those pics you requested?


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quit hoggin it & send it on down my way...........Please!





NOYDB said:


> Bright and sunny here.





Jeff C. said:


> Send it a tad north of east, please!!





boneboy96 said:


> Yup...same here in Alpharetta!



Yall can has the rest, i gotta cut okra and that aint no fun wet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2012)

Watching it RAIN, and doodettes paddlin kayaks in fake rapids on the Olympics . . .


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Is Summer over yet?


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 2, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Is Summer over yet?


 
None too soon, but sans rain... not good


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Is Summer over yet?



NO!!!! but Colorado koolaid helps you out! !


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Man, my daughter is getting hammered over at the barn in Dawson. No rain here, but the thunder and lightning is just a constant rumble like artillery in th distance.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

let it be raining in my garden!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> let it be raining in my garden!!!!!!!



Not right now it's not.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not right now it's not.


 you got that spy-cam set up again, huh........... ooohhhlala............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you got that spy-cam set up again, huh........... ooohhhlala............



Yep just posted the pic of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaang Pookie, not only did Dawn get you a new bed, she bought a new LG flat screen to with it???


Whutz up wit dat????


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang Pookie, not only did Dawn get you a new bed, she bought a new LG flat screen to with it???
> 
> 
> Whutz up wit dat????



umm.....er.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> umm.....er.......






Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Come on rain, cloudin up and gettin breezy....probably another tease!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on rain, cloudin up and gettin breezy....probably another tease!



Getting cloudy and thundery here again ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Getting cloudy and thundery here again ...



Yep...looks like it could miss me again, just to the east of me  Probably headin your way...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

Evenin peeps.....starting to spit a little rain here


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sunny and warm in Alpharetta!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...looks like it could miss me again, .



Don't bet your paycheck on that one..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Got the kitchen cleaned up after Bubbette's roast wreckage last night, Got 5 trays of deer jerky dehydrating( Thanks again, Quack!), and Bubbette has gone to pick us up a takeout from Shogun. It's a good night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't bet your paycheck on that one..



Got a shower, but it didn't even wet the cement. We got the lightning and thunder tough....knocked the power out for a few minutes

Wait, raining again!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got the kitchen cleaned up after Bubbette's roast wreckage last night, Got 5 trays of deer jerky dehydrating( Thanks again, Quack!), and Bubbette has gone to pick us up a takeout from Shogun. It's a good night!



I reckon it's UNFRIED, cornflake chicken, left-overs tonight!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got the kitchen cleaned up after Bubbette's roast wreckage last night, Got 5 trays of deer jerky dehydrating( Thanks again, Quack!), and Bubbette has gone to pick us up a takeout from Shogun. It's a good night!



  Sounds better than whatever frozen entree I decide to nuke.  



Jeff C. said:


> I reckon it's UNFRIED, cornflake chicken, left-overs tonight!!



Ewwww .... that sounds ... uhm  tasty ... sure ... really!    Who'm I kidding ... even my tv dinner sounds better than that!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

The US Dream Team hung 156 points on Nigeria in mens basketball today. Man, that's a beatdown. 

GO USA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Dadgum. Ringgold must have something he wants to put on the swap n sell and doesn't want to pay the dollar ad fee..


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Getting cloudy and thundery here again ...




Turned out to be a heck of a storm, must be a foot of water in the LG wally world parking lot, mini lakes in all of the yards and TONS of lightning. Cwazy.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

I came, I drank, it rained, I'm home


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there another contest where ya gotta have so many posts? All I see are pages and pages of NEW MEMBER INTRODUCTIONS



GRRRRRRRR>...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I came, I drank, it rained, I'm home


Howdy..... I believe the time is now drank:30


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is there another contest where ya gotta have so many posts? All I see are pages and pages of NEW MEMBER INTRODUCTIONS
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRR>...



You can easily pad your posting stats by typing welcome... short and simple


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is there another contest where ya gotta have so many posts? All I see are pages and pages of NEW MEMBER INTRODUCTIONS
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRR>...



That's what I was referring to with my Ringgold remark...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You can easily pad your posting stats by typing welcome... short and simple



Maybe I'll try that. I think my stats need a little padding..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You can easily pad your posting stats by typing welcome... short and simple



I wish they would quit. Start a SINGLE thread for crap like that. I hit new posts and that's ALL I see 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what I was referring to with my Ringgold remark...



Do you actually think I read back EVERY time I log in??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wish they would quit. Start a SINGLE thread for crap like that. I hit new posts and that's ALL I see
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually think I read back EVERY time I log in??



Yeah, you're right, reading back three posts is an awful burden..

If we post faster in here the driveler will stay at the top!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe I'll try that. I think my stats need a little padding..



I don't know.....I think all the graphs and charts you post are worth at least 5 regular text comment posts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I don't know.....I think all the graphs and charts you post are worth at least 5 regular text comment posts



Tell someone to get right on that, would you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sounds better than whatever frozen entree I decide to nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww .... that sounds ... uhm  tasty ... sure ... really!    Who'm I kidding ... even my tv dinner sounds better than that!



 It was!! At least she said she wasn't gonna do that again 



slip said:


> Turned out to be a heck of a storm, must be a foot of water in the LG wally world parking lot, mini lakes in all of the yards and TONS of lightning. Cwazy.



That was a good one!!! Still getting some 



Hankus said:


> I came, I drank, it rained, I'm home







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum. Ringgold must have something he wants to put on the swap n sell and doesn't want to pay the dollar ad fee..





Sugar Plum said:


> Is there another contest where ya gotta have so many posts? All I see are pages and pages of NEW MEMBER INTRODUCTIONS
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRR>...



Tell me about it!!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy..... I believe the time is now drank:30


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, you're right, reading back three posts is an awful burden..
> 
> If we post faster in here the driveler will stay at the top!!!!



Oh hush. 


Man, I sure hope I get used to this new med quickly. Two weeks at 25 mg....then upped to 50mg. Rob keeps mentioning that I've got a shorter fuse than usual, and I have to agree. I'm even ticking my own self off!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm even ticking my own self off!!





Don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell someone to get right on that, would you?



higher math could possibly confound the stat takers.....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy..... I believe the time is now drank:30



that was over 3 hours ago


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you just hate it when that happens?





It happens A LOT these days....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you just hate it when that happens?





Heck yeah...that's double-ticked!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It happens A LOT these days....



PMSO


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> that was over 3 hours ago



Isn't it always drank:30


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PMSO



Yep. That's it alright


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Isn't it always drank:30







Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. That's it alright


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Did she shoot in your direction?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

.....Welcome.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....Welcome.......





He must have hit his quota, he quit posting.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



What the? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did she shoot in your direction?



Nah, he's done drank one too many and is gettin' paranoid now....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....Welcome.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, he's done drank one too many and is gettin' paranoid now....


I thought you got paranoid after smo,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,yes ma'am, you're prolly right...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, he's done drank one too many and is gettin' paranoid now....



Is that possible??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....Welcome.......



Reckon we should all send him a "Welcome" PM? He ain't made any friends yet.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you got paranoid after smo,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,yes ma'am, you're prolly right...



You ask me like I'd know something about it? 





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that possible??



Prolly not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You ask me like I'd know something about it?



I didn't ask you, I said "I thought",,,,,,,,don't make me come down there...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't ask you, I said "I thought",,,,,,,,don't make me come down there...



Go ahead...I'm on day two of a higher dose. I'm feelin' pretty feisty


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Reckon we should all send him a "Welcome" PM? He ain't made any friends yet.



gotta give him props though......he is really rolling the welcome mat out.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Go ahead...I'm on day two of a higher dose. I'm feelin' pretty feisty



Lemme find my flex cuffs first...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Daughter's puter is in the shop and she needs mine for homework. Night, Ya'll!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lemme find my flex cuffs first...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did she shoot in your direction?



mebbe I jus herd shots an fired at the muzzle flash



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that possible??



according to past experience......yes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

nite bamer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> mebbe I jus herd shots an fired at the muzzle flash


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh dear GAWD!!!


Im going to start mixing benadryl in the kids ice cream after dinner. They wont SHUT UP.




Walls, doors, TV's, music .... you cant drown it out.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Skeered?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Skeered?



Nope, just practicin to make sure my runnin feets was still under me in case I needed them...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh dear GAWD!!!
> 
> 
> Im going to start mixing benadryl in the kids ice cream after dinner. They wont SHUT UP.
> ...



They gots allergies, right?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They gots allergies, right?



no but I do...........pour it to em


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, just practicin to make sure my runnin feets was still under me in case I needed them...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> no but I do...........pour it to em





Gonna go take care of a few things before these pills knock me out...see y'alls tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go take care of a few things before these pills knock me out...see y'alls tomorrow



Take care Sugar!!! I believe I'm gonna call it too!! CYL!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2012)

blinded by the white.  

Well the day of the work week that most wait for has arrived so strongly consider it POETS day.   But to do that you need to get your butt out of the bed and get done what you must get done.

For those who have bermuda fields the guy across the road was cutting his down even expecting rain yesterday.   He had army worms.   Of course he could have just sprayed but no!  

Well the coffee is ready so help yourself.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2012)

tgif


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well lookie here...the forum clock is fixed!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2012)

No rest for the weary.  Went to bed at 2 AM...got up at 4:50 AM and have already been working for an hour and a half.  Got an incoming shipment that must be processed and delivered to my customer today.  Unfortunately, it takes about 6 hours to process it so my rear is in "HIGH" gear already.

Hope everyone enjoys this FRIDAY and stays out of trouble.

KUDOS to whoever fixed the forum clock too.    

Now  Good Morning to you Goblin, I will take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning to keep my on this fast pace.  Happy Friday morning to also to Boneboy and Kracker too.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

Morning Folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Daughter's puter is in the shop and she needs mine for homework. Night, Ya'll!


hey bammer post up some pics of yer trailer and lemme see if i can help ya getter welded back up...


boneboy96 said:


> Well lookie here...the forum clock is fixed!


what up bone! you still goin wif me to the blast? im rentin a hellecopter! autu be fun flyin fer the first time!!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No rest for the weary.  Went to bed at 2 AM...got up at 4:50 AM and have already been working for an hour and a half.  Got an incoming shipment that must be processed and delivered to my customer today.  Unfortunately, it takes about 6 hours to process it so my rear is in "HIGH" gear already.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys this FRIDAY and stays out of trouble.
> 
> ...


good mornin to you sir!!! 


pstrahin said:


> Morning Folks.



what up phil.....howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Mornin peeples....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin peeples....



whats the good werd Jeff?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2012)

Morning Jeffro & Blood. 

Who all's heading to the Blast this weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, just a drive by. Going to be busy today but thank the lord its FRIDAY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats the good werd Jeff?



How's it going blood??  I reckon the rain that I received yesterday evening, 1.60".  Although, I had been watering the lawn for the past 2 days prior


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Jeffro & Blood.
> 
> Who all's heading to the Blast this weekend?


im goin inda mornin


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, just a drive by. Going to be busy today but thank the lord its FRIDAY.



what up mud


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey bammer post up some pics of yer trailer and lemme see if i can help ya getter welded back up...
> 
> what up bone! you still goin wif me to the blast? im rentin a hellecopter! autu be fun flyin fer the first time!!!
> 
> ...


This is the only pic i took:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7086789&postcount=912
 It just ain't worth the travel time to fix. I'm gonna go with the iron bar down each side with nuts and bolts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Jeffro & Blood.
> 
> Who all's heading to the Blast this weekend?



Mornin Les!! There's a _slight _possibility that I still go early tomorrow, but have to leave probably before noon  I'll have to sleep on it tonight.



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, just a drive by. Going to be busy today but thank the lord its FRIDAY.



Pre  Mudro!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is the only pic i took:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7086789&postcount=912
> It just ain't worth the travel time to fix. I'm gonna go with the iron bar down each side with nuts and bolts.



bar down each side with 5/16 bolts about every 2 inches would work. either way welding or bolting you will have to add the metal to each side or it will just bend again. let me know if i can help!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bar down each side with 5/16 bolts about every 2 inches would work. either way welding or bolting you will have to add the metal to each side or it will just bend again. let me know if i can help!



10-4!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep just posted the pic of it.


 you coulda waited for me to smile at least!

Hellllloooooooooooooooo People!!!!!!!!!!! It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bar down each side with 5/16 bolts about every 2 inches would work. either way welding or bolting you will have to add the metal to each side or it will just bend again. let me know if i can help!





rhbama3 said:


> 10-4!



I feel like another episode of "Pookie's Misadventures" is coming soon.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey bammer post up some pics of yer trailer and lemme see if i can help ya getter welded back up...
> 
> what up bone! you still goin wif me to the blast? im rentin a hellecopter! autu be fun flyin fer the first time!!!
> 
> ...



Mornin Blood, Alive an kickin how bout you?  What time you headin to the blast in the morning?  I was going to try and be there when it opens.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is the only pic i took:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7086789&postcount=912
> It just ain't worth the travel time to fix. I'm gonna go with the iron bar down each side with nuts and bolts.



We overloaded ours and did the same thang.  I got a piece of channel and put on the inside of the frame.  It is pretty thin so ifin you aint careful welding it you will blow right thru it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bar down each side with 5/16 bolts about every 2 inches would work. either way welding or bolting you will have to add the metal to each side or it will just bend again. let me know if i can help!





Les Miles said:


> I feel like another episode of "Pookie's Misadventures" is coming soon.



I was wondering why blood recommended such "overkill", then remembered it was to 'Pookie proof' it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you coulda waited for me to smile at least!
> 
> Hellllloooooooooooooooo People!!!!!!!!!!! It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


fridayz are overrated... it's just tooo close ta mundy 


Les Miles said:


> I feel like another episode of "Pookie's Misadventures" is coming soon.


you want to video 


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Blood, Alive an kickin how bout you?  What time you headin to the blast in the morning?  I was going to try and be there when it opens.


hangin like a hair in a biscuit bro... i wont be that early i got to make a run to John Deere in the morning for a couple of pallets of fertilizer and some weed control products then im headin out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you coulda waited for me to smile at least!
> 
> Hellllloooooooooooooooo People!!!!!!!!!!! It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 *IF* you get to the Blast, you know the drill.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was wondering why blood recommended such "overkill", then remembered it was to 'Pookie proof' it.



No such thang as Pookie proof. Daddy used to give me bricks to play with when i was growing up. He'd say" go ahead and break that one and i'll get you another one!"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Who all's heading to the Blast this weekend?


Gonna be there tomorrow........Not early enough to make any breakfast get togethers!!

Three hour drive from here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We overloaded ours and did the same thang.  I got a piece of channel and put on the inside of the frame.  It is pretty thin so ifin you aint careful welding it you will blow right thru it.



no welding involved. Can't use channel because i want the dump mechanism to work. Not sure i'm gonna go with every two inches on the drilling either!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No such thang as Pookie proof. Daddy used to give me bricks to play with when i was growing up. He'd say" go ahead and break that one and i'll get you another one!"



It was a long shot!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gonna be there tomorrow........Not early enough to make any breakfast get togethers!!
> 
> Three hour drive from here!!



Get up @ 4:00a, leave @ 5:00a, get there @ *8:00a eat breakfast, go to Blast, open @ 9:00a


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It was a long shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get up @ 4:00a, leave @ 5:00a, get there @ *8:00a eat breakfast, go to Blast, open @ 9:00a


 Make sure Jman is "Blinged out"........CAMERA!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Make sure Jman is "Blinged out"........CAMERA!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 you juss like pushing my buttons............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

I just et the hottest wingz ever...mouth still on fire! habanero sauce.....respect


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you juss like pushing my buttons............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I just et the hottest wingz ever...mouth still on fire! habanero sauce.....respect


 I got wingz today too, but I ain't puttin none of that on them!


Jeff C. said:


>


 I'll take that as a yes.................


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey bammer post up some pics of yer trailer and lemme see if i can help ya getter welded back up...
> 
> what up bone! you still goin wif me to the blast? im rentin a hellecopter! autu be fun flyin fer the first time!!!
> 
> ...



Hey I'm all for flying high!       I loves me some helicopter rides.  I used to fly one years ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got wingz today too, but I ain't puttin none of that on them!
> 
> I'll take that as a yes.................



I had 10 on the plate but only made it ta 6 I will send you the other 4..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey I'm all for flying high!       I loves me some helicopter rides.  I used to fly one years ago.



good maybe you can talk me through things like how to take off and land....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got wingz today too, but I ain't puttin none of that on them!
> 
> I'll take that as a yes.................



Yes ma'am!! 



blood on the ground said:


> good maybe you can talk me through things like how to take off and land....



Landing is easy!!  

Guess I'll go finish prunin da shrubbery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check with y'all later....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I had 10 on the plate but only made it ta 6 I will send you the other 4..


 ok, I just got a new bottle of Ranch, I can handle it!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I just et the hottest wingz ever...mouth still on fire! habanero sauce.....respect



Got to respect the habanero. Burns both ways...


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Got to respect the habanero. Burns both ways...




I don't get it..........................................


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hang on that aint funny 


Keebs said:


> ok, I just got a new bottle of Ranch, I can handle it!


eeewwwww ranch on hot wingz 


Les Miles said:


> Got to respect the habanero. Burns both ways...



you didnt have to remind me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

What'd I miss?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd I miss?



i loaded everyone up and we went fishin at my huntin club... why didnt you go?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i loaded everyone up and we went fishin at my huntin club... why didnt you go?



That pesky work thing got in the way..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

home from work and a quick stop at tractor supply. $28 worth of 1.5 x 48" angle iron, a double handful of 5/16 nuts, washers, locking washers, bolts, and 2 high speed drill bits. Just gotta pick up the trailer at camp after hunting saturday. I'm thinking the angle iron is too long but it was slim pickings in the iron rack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> home from work and a quick stop at tractor supply. $28 worth of 1.5 x 48" angle iron, a double handful of 5/16 nuts, washers, locking washers, bolts, and 2 high speed drill bits. Just gotta pick up the trailer at camp after hunting saturday. I'm thinking the angle iron is too long but it was slim pickings in the iron rack.



that will do it! good luck


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi


 Sullliiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> eeewwwww ranch on hot wingz





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd I miss?


EVERYTHING!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that will do it! good luck



No problem! I mean, how hard can it be?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> home from work and a quick stop at tractor supply. $28 worth of 1.5 x 48" angle iron, a double handful of 5/16 nuts, washers, locking washers, bolts, and 2 high speed drill bits. Just gotta pick up the trailer at camp after hunting saturday. I'm thinking the angle iron is too long but it was slim pickings in the iron rack.






Why don't you just haul da kone on your 4 wheeler racks??  I can easily haul 8 bags on mine ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> home from work and a quick stop at tractor supply. $28 worth of 1.5 x 48" angle iron, a double handful of 5/16 nuts, washers, locking washers, bolts, and 2 high speed drill bits. Just gotta pick up the trailer at camp after hunting saturday. I'm thinking the angle iron is too long but it was slim pickings in the iron rack.



Here's a tip for you on drilling those holes in that steel. Set your drill on low and slow and use some oil (doesn't matter what kind) to keep the bit cool. The bit will chew right through the steel in no time and won't burn up. High speed bits are useless without oil, and if you run them on high using oil that stuff will get everywhere.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> no welding involved. Can't use channel because i want the dump mechanism to work. Not sure I'm gonna go with every two inches on the drilling either!



Do you have an angle grinder?

Is the tongue a box or an upside down "U"?

What are the inside dimensions of the tongue?

My first thought is to get iron box stock, available at every hardware store. Run it full length from the end under the hitch to the furthest back you can go, depending on how the axle is mounted. Use an angle grinder to cut out a slot for the dump mechanism. Drill holes every six to eight inches from the sides and install cross bolts. Drill thru the box stock and use a longer hitch pin.

The sides of the trailer will burst before it bends again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

bama you going ta be on info overload before its all over with!


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> home from work and a quick stop at tractor supply. $28 worth of 1.5 x 48" angle iron, a double handful of 5/16 nuts, washers, locking washers, bolts, and 2 high speed drill bits. Just gotta pick up the trailer at camp after hunting saturday. I'm thinking the angle iron is too long but it was slim pickings in the iron rack.


Don't forget some sort of starter hole.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bama you going ta be on info overload before its all over with!


 I need to go *over-see* this project & video it for future references!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why don't you just haul da kone on your 4 wheeler racks??  I can easily haul 8 bags on mine ???


because my little Bayou 220 has small racks. Two bags of corn is all i can carry without ratchet strapping. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a tip for you on drilling those holes in that steel. Set your drill on low and slow and use some oil (doesn't matter what kind) to keep the bit cool. The bit will chew right through the steel in no time and won't burn up. High speed bits are useless without oil, and if you run them on high using oil that stuff will get everywhere.


Now, that is some news i can use! 


NOYDB said:


> Do you have an angle grinder?
> nope
> Is the tongue a box or an upside down "U"?
> More of an upside down U. Actually looks like a sideways rectangle with one of the long sides missingWhat are the inside dimensions of the tongue?
> ...



Thanks! My thinking right now is to put the angle iron on top of the bent tongue and drill, nut and bolt all the way to the wheel axle. This will leave a gap in the middle for both the hitch pin and dump mechanism. May check and see if Fishbait has an angle grinder he can bring to jump the wheel axle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need to go *over-see* this project & video it for future references!



Make sure you don't let him splatter blood up on your camera...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need to go *over-see* this project & video it for future references!



We got quite a brain trust on the shortbus today.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We got quite a brain trust on the shortbus today.



Brother they just don't give ya no slack do they.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Brother they just don't give ya no slack do they.



You ever seen what happens to a dog going after something when it forgets it's on a chain with slack in it? 

We got to keep it taught on Pookie or he'll snap his freakin neck..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure you don't let him splatter blood up on your camera...


 peroxide & wipes, in the bag, check!


rhbama3 said:


> We got quite a brain trust on the shortbus today.


 I love you WobertWoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ever seen what happens to a dog going after something when it forgets it's on a chain with slack in it?
> 
> We got to keep it taught on Pookie or he'll snap his freakin neck..





I have read some of the misadventures of Pookie.  Poor feller.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what up bone! you still goin wif me to the blast? im rentin a hellecopter! autu be fun flyin fer the first time!!!





boneboy96 said:


> Hey I'm all for flying high!       I loves me some helicopter rides.  I used to fly one years ago.



Ooooh.......oooooh..... Helicopter?! I wanna ride! I wanna ride!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ooooh.......oooooh..... Helicopter?! I wanna ride! I wanna ride!






Dontcha have some doggy doo to clean up ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Shrubbery pruned.....bonfire pit gettin big!!! 

<-------Beans wiff noodle and bacon


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ooooh.......oooooh..... Helicopter?! I wanna ride! I wanna ride!



yep we gone take a hele copter ride.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

who all is on the clock right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> who all is on the clock right now



I am always on the clock...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

It's naptime.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got a buncha errands to run, we got ova a inch of rain yesterday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> because my little Bayou 220 has small racks. Two bags of corn is all i can carry without ratchet strapping.
> 
> Now, that is some news i can use!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good plan!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ever seen what happens to a dog going after something when it forgets it's on a chain with slack in it?
> 
> We got to keep it taught on Pookie or he'll snap his freakin neck..







pstrahin said:


> I have read some of the misadventures of Pookie.  Poor feller.



Pookie's just too smart fo his own britches!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am always on the clock...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a buncha errands to run, we got ova a inch of rain yesterday !!!



put some money in my bank for me


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dontcha have some doggy doo to clean up ???



 Dontcha have a diaper to go change?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a buncha errands to run, we got ova a inch of rain yesterday !!!



1.6" here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> put some money in my bank for me



Can't right now. I'm busy playing wack a troll over in the pf...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't right now. I'm busy playing wack a troll over in the pf...



what thread


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't right now. I'm busy playing wack a troll over in the pf...





And you are good at it!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

king


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> put some money in my bank for me




Broke.  Just bought my wife a new bedroom suite and flat screen TV for her guest room.  I'm in the market for a new/used Benilli Cordova . . . 





Crickett said:


> Dontcha have a diaper to go change?!




Nope, neva have, ain't gonna start . . . 





Jeff C. said:


> 1.6" here





Whooooooooot !!!  Grass cuttin time will be soon . . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, neva have, ain't gonna start . . .



I wouldn't talkin bout the kiddo's!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broke. _* Just bought my wife a new bedroom suite and flat screen TV for her guest room.*_  I'm in the market for a new/used Benilli Cordova . . .


 with the money from the sale of *her* business!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broke.  Just bought my wife a new bedroom suite and flat screen TV for her guest room.  I'm in the market for a new/used Benilli Cordova . . .



Is that the Chinese knock-off version of a Benelli?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> with the money from the sale of *her* business!




Who do you think "backed" her business ?? 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the Chinese knock-off version of a Benelli?





For $1700 I sure hope not !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who do you think "backed" her business ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking for someone to give me a free Bugatti Veyron Grand Sport, but I'll settle for a Bentley Continental Supersport if they can't afford that.

Any rich Uncles out there that need to unload some favors??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broke.  Just bought my wife a new bedroom suite and flat screen TV for her guest room.  I'm in the market for a new/used Benilli Cordova . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Not too mention I watered it for 2 days prior, costin me probably $100.00 of water. I'm watchin it grow!!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Who do you think "backed" her business ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She didn't build that!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who do you think "backed" her business ??
> For $1700 I sure hope not !!!





Jeff C. said:


> She didn't build that!!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too mention I watered it for 2 days prior, costin me probably $100.00 of water. I'm watchin it grow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too mention I watered it for 2 days prior, costin me probably $100.00 of water. I'm watchin it grow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!   




Actually she did, I just helped !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a buncha errands to run, we got ova a inch of rain yesterday !!!



Did you stop by Chik Fil A today ??  

It's  Quack Day!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you stop by Chik Fil A today ??
> 
> It's  Quack Day!!



He asked me to meet him there; he said he need a partner


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> He asked me to meet him there; he said he need a partner



By the way; that creepy little mustache that he sporting now tickles my face


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> By the way; that creepy little mustache that he sporting now tickles my face


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you stop by Chik Fil A today ??
> 
> It's  Quack Day!!





hdm03 said:


> He asked me to meet him there; he said he need a partner





hdm03 said:


> By the way; that creepy little mustache that he sporting now tickles my face


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

poor Quack!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> poor Quack!



What about poor little me????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2012)

OK, looks like most of you behaved pretty well today so that means that you can have the weekend off.  I don't see where anyone was banned today so that is an improvement.

As for me, I worked like a country mule all day today and finally got the shipment delivered to my customer and everyone is happy.  I finally got to eat some lunch a few minutes ago so I am starting to feel better already. 

For those of you attending the BASH/BLAST, have fun and enjoy yourself.  Unfortunately I won't be able to attend.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What about poor little me????


 YOU have your redneck rules of etiquette to live by........duh, well that and only YOU can say no to Quack......


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, looks like most of you behaved pretty well today so that means that you can have the weekend off.  I don't see where anyone was banned today so that is an improvement.
> 
> As for me, I worked like a country mule all day today and finally got the shipment delivered to my customer and everyone is happy.  I finally got to eat some lunch a few minutes ago so I am starting to feel better already.
> 
> For those of you attending the BASH/BLAST, have fun and enjoy yourself.  Unfortunately I won't be able to attend.


 me neither, but I know the ones that go will have a good time!

Ok, I'm outta heah!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Just finished counting 90 acres behind the house that I gain permission to hunt! boy it's hot out here, got done during the distance! lord bring some rain


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2012)

96* and feels like a 105.   Come on October.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2012)

Noticibly cooler earlier this afternoon...nice breeze going thru!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 96* and feels like a 105.   Come on October.



X10 



boneboy96 said:


> Noticibly cooler earlier this afternoon...nice breeze going thru!



I'd bet it dropped 15-20 degs. yesterday evenin when those thunderstorms came through. I'm getting thunder now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2012)

Raining....temp has dropped dramatically, power flickering....it ain't October, but I'll take it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

posting from da pool.......killed a *huge* rattler earlier, will post pics as soon as I am *able*........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> posting from da pool.......killed a *huge* rattler earlier, will post pics as soon as I am *able*........



Didja' skin him out and fry him up?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didja' skin him out and fry him up?


Nope, put in a call to Nicodemus, discussed the situation and put him *triple bagged* in the freezer. Downloaded the pics and danged if I can find them now!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 3, 2012)

Five days in the hospital and about $50K in tests to find out daddy has the shingles.  

They should've known it wasn't his heart, a blown disc, bone cancer or pneumonia after the first day. You'd think someone would've picked up on some lab results quicker than this. 

I do have to say though, my daddy don't complain unless it's bad and if shingles are that danged bad, I'm gonna get the vaccine.  I ain't never seen my daddy that bad off, even with three heart attacks behind him. 

If they don't release him tonight, he's going home in the morning.  Hate that we're missing out on a weekend of piggy slaying with Wobbert-Woo!  but I need a BREAK.  

On another note, ERD got a JOB!    
Mini-Me beat out many upper classmen to get second chair sax in the high school band. Pretty smooth for a Freshman.  

Today is Bait's birthday. I burnt his steaks, apparently bought the wrong lens for his hoity-toity Canon, wrecked the baked potatos and forgot a card.  At least the cupcakes Mini-Me picked out were decent.    

It's been a week folks.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 3, 2012)

Heeeyyy boyz n gurls. Shore have missed ya'll. Been a long 3 1/2 weeks. Got one little sliver of something positive bout mama today. No matter how small, it shore beats all the negative. Plz keep throwin them prayes  up or them stiff ones down, or both. Thank we might go to Blast tomorrow to see some good ole frins, and hopefully meet some new ole interweb frins. Lord knows we need some smiles, and I just know some of my WOW's can supply that. Luyall


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2012)

Here ya go, Keebs. Dandy rattler.


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, Keebs. Dandy rattler.



Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Heeeyyy boyz n gurls. Shore have missed ya'll. Been a long 3 1/2 weeks. Got one little sliver of something positive bout mama today. No matter how small, it shore beats all the negative. Plz keep throwin them prayes  up or them stiff ones down, or both. Thank we might go to Blast tomorrow to see some good ole frins, and hopefully meet some new ole interweb frins. Lord knows we need some smiles, and I just know some of my WOW's can supply that. Luyall


You got'em 

I was hoping to get to the Blast, don't look like I can swing it. Y'all have fun.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2012)

Most insane day at work EVER.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 3, 2012)

OK so now that ya'll went and fixed the dang clock what time zone do I have to tell it I'm in to make it right again????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I am awake just like a work day.  As if there isn't work to do on Saturday but at least it is the weekend.







Making a few pots so there is plenty to go around


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2012)

keebs, that is a big'un


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> OK so now that ya'll went and fixed the dang clock what time zone do I have to tell it I'm in to make it right again????



pick GMT -4 hrs  (ATLANTIC)


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 4, 2012)

Good morning all...I'll see some of yas at the Blast today!


----------



## kracker (Aug 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all...I'll see some of yas at the Blast today!


Morning everybody.
Boneboy, y'all have a good time at the Blast


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers today.

Lo and behold, something starting falling from the sky last night and everyone in the neighborhood ran out and looked up in amazement.  Yep....................dang if we didn't get a little rain afterall.  Of course, the ground and grass was slurping it up fast and it sounded like a kid drinking one of those  Slurpies at the 7-11 store.

I slept late today and now I'm getting ready to go up to my property in the country and check and see if that 250 pound, 16 pointer has visited any of my trailcams during the past week.

Hope everyone has a good time at the Blast this weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all...I'll see some of yas at the Blast today!



Time to head to the BLAST soon. See some of you idjits there!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like it will be a quiet day around the campfire.......the BLAST is in town. Wish I could get up there to meet you fine folks, idjits, knuckledraggers, and WOW's..... Ya'll have fun!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been sitting in this stand since 0605 this morning. Had a coon walk down the road an hour ago and the feeder went off at 0745. No pigs yet. Cloudy, muggy day.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been sitting in this stand since 0605 this morning. Had a coon walk down the road an hour ago and the feeder went off at 0745. No pigs yet. Cloudy, muggy day.



Good luck Robert. Hope you find you some bacon this morning!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been sitting in this stand since 0605 this morning. Had a coon walk down the road an hour ago and the feeder went off at 0745. No pigs yet. Cloudy, muggy day.



Bust em' up when they do come out...... Crossbow??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Bust em' up when they do come out...... Crossbow??



Yep.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.



Put a RAGE in the cage!!!! Good luck!
>>>------------>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been sitting in this stand since 0605 this morning. Had a coon walk down the road an hour ago and the feeder went off at 0745. No pigs yet. Cloudy, muggy day.



Good Luck bama!!

Doesn't look like I'll make it to the Blast today!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rage thru the ribcage! Got a sow down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Rage thru the ribcage! Got a sow down!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Rage thru the ribcage! Got a sow down!



go stick another one.


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Rage thru the ribcage! Got a sow down!



Sweet



Mornin people ...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Rage thru the ribcage! Got a sow down!



Good job Robert


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2012)

WTG Wobert!
Belated Happy Birfday to Fishbaitdarlin!
WTG, ERD AND Little MiniMeTbug!

THanks for the pic posting, NIc, my card is STILL being "analyzed" on this computer!  Maybe if it finishes I can post a couple better pics!
Happy Sat. all!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 4, 2012)

Howdy FolksJust passing thru don't mind me...Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2012)

Blasted


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Heeeyyy boyz n gurls. Shore have missed ya'll. Been a long 3 1/2 weeks. Got one little sliver of something positive bout mama today. No matter how small, it shore beats all the negative. Plz keep throwin them prayes  up or them stiff ones down, or both. Thank we might go to Blast tomorrow to see some good ole frins, and hopefully meet some new ole interweb frins. Lord knows we need some smiles, and I just know some of my WOW's can supply that. Luyall



If its any consolation I'm glad to meet yer aquantince  Thisuns fer momma


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Blasted



Didja see everything? It was good to see you again and to meet your sis and bro n law..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didja see everything? It was good to see you again and to meet your sis and bro n law..



I seen it all, bought a quarter of it an got the other half on order or comin soon


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

I actually started a thread in the bowhunting forum! Feels weird....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702825


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i actually started a thread in the bowhunting forum! Feels weird....
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702825



bacon !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I actually started a thread in the bowhunting forum! Feels weird....
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702825



That crossgun  sure did it job.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If its any consolation I'm glad to meet yer aquantince  Thisuns fer momma



Thankya bro. Nice ameetin you too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That crossgun  sure did it job.



I'm thinking about doing the redneck Time Traveler Slam:
You kill a hog or deer with a rock( tried it) , a spear( ain't got one), crossbow, a bow( if you got one), a muzzleloader, a shotgun, a pistol, and then a rifle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I seen it all, bought a quarter of it an got the other half on order or comin soon



HANKUS! So glad to meet ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

Oconee Bait/Tackle and Guns is selling all guns at cost, and the Benilli Cordova is still $1800 ????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oconee Bait/Tackle and Guns is selling all guns at cost, and the Benilli Cordova is still $1800 ????



I'm telling you. If you buy a Benelli you'll be more satisfied with what you get for your money..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm telling you. If you buy a Benelli you'll be more satisfied with what you get for your money..






Grrrrrrrrr, idjit . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oconee Bait/Tackle and Guns is selling all guns at cost, and the Benilli Cordova is still $1800 ????



Thats what its gonna cost ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats what its gonna cost ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

Gotta get ready for work, 7 straight nights of 12 hrs . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If its any consolation I'm glad to meet yer aquantince  Thisuns fer momma



You sure have big hands to dwarf that bottle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Hugh, post up a pic of your Hammock Seat if you will. I`d like to see it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, post up a pic of your Hammock Seat if you will. I`d like to see it.



I'll have to get the boy to sit in it. It ain't much to take a picture of by itself. Hang on a minute or three.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, post up a pic of your Hammock Seat if you will. I`d like to see it.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll have to get the boy to sit in it. It ain't much to take a picture of by itself. Hang on a minute or three.





I'd like to see it to, 'cept with a pic of yo wife settin in it . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd like to see it to, 'cept with a pic of yo wife settin in it . . .



Prevert..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prevert..


 *I* would rather see YOU in it...................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *I* would rather see YOU in it...................



You been secluded out in da woods too long...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd like to see it to, 'cept with a pic of yo wife settin in it . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prevert..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Here ya go Nic.

It weighs about a pound, has a clip that you can hang it on your belt loop when it's in the bag. It takes about 30 seconds to get it out of the bag and on the tree, and about the same to take it off the tree and get it back in the bag. The support pole in the center has two adjustment lengths so if you want to get real close to the ground, like turkey huntin you can. You can adjust it a bunch of ways depending on how high on the tree  you hang it, etc. etc.

Oh yeah, and with that pole in the middle you can pivot both ways on the tree 180 degrees for shooting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya go Nic.
> 
> It weighs about a pound, has a clip that you can hang it on your belt loop when it's in the bag. It takes about 30 seconds to get it out of the bag and on the tree, and about the same to take it off the tree and get it back in the bag. The support pole in the center has two adjustment lengths so if you want to get real close to the ground, like turkey huntin you can. You can adjust it a bunch of ways depending on how high on the tree  you hang it, etc. etc.
> 
> ...





I have got to get me one of those! Thanks Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have got to get me one of those! Thanks Hugh!



I think it would work real well just hangin out around a campfire as well, as long as a tree was close enough by to hang it on. 

If Quack was there and you could keep him from swayin I reckon you could wrap it around him and set a spell.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been secluded out in da woods too long...


 have not!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya go Nic.
> 
> It weighs about a pound, has a clip that you can hang it on your belt loop when it's in the bag. It takes about 30 seconds to get it out of the bag and on the tree, and about the same to take it off the tree and get it back in the bag. The support pole in the center has two adjustment lengths so if you want to get real close to the ground, like turkey huntin you can. You can adjust it a bunch of ways depending on how high on the tree  you hang it, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


that's plumb neat........ lawd that boy has grown!


Nicodemus said:


> I have got to get me one of those! Thanks Hugh!


 I could deal with one of them too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it would work real well just hangin out around a campfire as well, as long as a tree was close enough by to hang it on.
> 
> If Quack was there and you could keep him from swayin I reckon you could wrap it around him and set a spell.





He would sway too far and topple over.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2012)

Keebs! You find the rest of those pictures??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lawd that boy has grown!


He's 5'8 1/2" now wearin a size 10 shoe. Pretty soon I won't have to buy shoes for a while...

Dr. says he'll top out around 6'2" or so. That's when I'll put the shock collar on him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He would sway too far and topple over.



I reckon if the tree was close, but not close enough we could use Quack for a shim..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have got to get me one of those! Thanks Hugh!



Just ordered one on line myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it would work real well just hangin out around a campfire as well, as long as a tree was close enough by to hang it on.
> 
> If Quack was there and you could keep him from swayin I reckon you could wrap it around him and set a spell.





Nicodemus said:


> He would sway too far and topple over.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon if the tree was close, but not close enough we could use Quack for a shim..






Sometimes I weeble 'n wobble, but I don't fall down !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes I weeble 'n wobble, but I don't fall down !!!



? the ground comes up ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2012)

Like'um seat hammock!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya go Nic.
> 
> It weighs about a pound, has a clip that you can hang it on your belt loop when it's in the bag. It takes about 30 seconds to get it out of the bag and on the tree, and about the same to take it off the tree and get it back in the bag. The support pole in the center has two adjustment lengths so if you want to get real close to the ground, like turkey huntin you can. You can adjust it a bunch of ways depending on how high on the tree  you hang it, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



looks like a death trap to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> looks like a death trap to me.



You'd need to BEEF it up some!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> looks like a death trap to me.





Jeff C. said:


> You'd need to BEEF it up some!!





Ameristep made ??


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

Just got home from the Blast. There were a ton of people there. Walked around a lot, met some old friends, made some new ones, took some pics, and then some of us headed to Boudreaux's to eat some crawfish, alligator, shrimp, crabcakes, blackened grouper, and such. 

Jake Allen, TNGirl, Ruttnbuck, Boneboy96, Tag, and Les Miles






Stuffed after the meal at Boudreaux's





Blackened Grouper Evangeline





TurtleBug's Favorite Appetizer


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just got home from the Blast. There were a ton of people there. Walked around a lot, met some old friends, made some new ones, took some pics, and then some of us headed to Boudreaux's to eat some crawfish, alligator, shrimp, crabcakes, blackened grouper, and such.
> 
> Jake Allen, TNGirl, Ruttnbuck, Boneboy96, Tag, and Les Miles
> 
> ...




I miss BBQBOSS.....
Lawd, what a good looking plate!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ameristep made ??



Maybe he could consult with the HOQ prior to purchase!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

DANG. Guess we got too early AGAIN. Tomi, We'z looking for you ALL day. Dang it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG. Guess we got too early AGAIN. Tomi, We'z looking for you ALL day. Dang it.



Actually, you got there too late..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just got home from the Blast. There were a ton of people there. Walked around a lot, met some old friends, made some new ones, took some pics, and then some of us headed to Boudreaux's to eat some crawfish, alligator, shrimp, crabcakes, blackened grouper, and such.



Fine lookin group!!! Wish I could've made it, just too much on my plate for today!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You sure have big hands to dwarf that bottle.



Its jus a hunnert ml one shotter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually, you got there too late..



SHUT UP.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its jus a hunnert ml one shotter



I hear ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SHUT UP.



That wasn't very nice..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That wasn't very nice..



And where were YOU


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And where were YOU



I was there to have breakfast with the crew at Cracker barrel then got there when the doors opened and was out by 11:00...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG. Guess we got too early AGAIN. Tomi, We'z looking for you ALL day. Dang it.



Sorry we missed you and a few others. We went by Tomi's booth but she wasn't there. I kept looking for the hula-hoopin' booth but could never find it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sorry we missed you and a few others. We went by Tomi's booth but she wasn't there. I kept looking for the hula-hoopin' booth but could never find it.



I'z lookin for you too. The Hoop was in the trunk of the car. Ask Bone.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z lookin for you too. The Hoop was in the trunk of the car. Ask Bone.



Be glad you didn't go to Boudreaux's. The food wasn't that good at all. We all hated it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Be glad you didn't go to Boudreaux's. The food wasn't that good at all. We all hated it.



And you think I'M gonna believe THAT


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you think I'M gonna believe THAT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Time to call it a night, boys and girls. Timmay and i are going back to the pig farm in the morning. Haven't decided where i want to put him yet.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to call it a night, boys and girls. Timmay and i are going back to the pig farm in the morning. Haven't decided where i want to put him yet.



Good luck and remember to bring home the bacon.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG. Guess we got too early AGAIN. Tomi, We'z looking for you ALL day. Dang it.



I KNOW!!!! I looked all over for you too!!!!!



Les Miles said:


> Sorry we missed you and a few others. We went by Tomi's booth but she wasn't there. I kept looking for the hula-hoopin' booth but could never find it.



 Good to meet you!!!!! I can never stay in that dang booth!!!!

That supper be lookinnnnnnnn fine!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I aint playin no more.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint playin no more.


you can't quit!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint playin no more.





Keebs said:


> you can't quit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you can't quit!



You right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>









SLOB!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You right.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> SLOB!



ok, gonna go stuff my face......... for ONCE I thought I was doing "soooo good"  my watch is behind an hour & a half!
Later folks!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SLOB!



You missed a spot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SLOB!






That's what you wimminz are here for . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You missed a spot.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what you wimminz are here for . . .



I thought it was to buy new furniture and spend money decorating guest bedrooms.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2012)

OK, somebody has to wake up all of you creek wading drivelers even on a Sunday morning too.

Time to get up and get your rears in gear.  As to all of you that attended the "BLAST", looks like ya'll actually had a blast too.  Nothing like getting together and meeting back up with friends face to face as such.

As to Bama and his archery skills on hogs yesterday.....congrats my friend and good going.  Hope that maybe you and Timmay might put some more on the ground today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, somebody has to wake up all of you creek wading drivelers even on a Sunday morning too.
> 
> Time to get up and get your rears in gear.  As to all of you that attended the "BLAST", looks like ya'll actually had a blast too.  Nothing like getting together and meeting back up with friends face to face as such.
> 
> As to Bama and his archery skills on hogs yesterday.....congrats my friend and good going.  Hope that maybe you and Timmay might put some more on the ground today.


Awake here. Coffee's ready, be right back.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awake here also, but headed back to bed!      Had a Blast yesterday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea it is still the weekend and the sun is about to come up.   Can you smell the smell






I am hungry.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pigs a flopping! 
Just killed 3 hogs with my rifle and timmay just stuck one with his bow. Waiting to see if anybody else wants to play. Couldve killed 8+ if I had been toting the shotgun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pigs a flopping!
> Just killed 3 hogs with my rifle and timmay just stuck one with his bow. Waiting to see if anybody else wants to play. Couldve killed 8+ if I had been toting the shotgun.



That is the way to be a pork slaying machine.    Are they all eaters or buzzard food?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 5, 2012)

What's all the ruckus in here?  Don't ya'll know it's Sunday morning???      Oh, never mind, I see Robert's got piggies down.  Shoot a few more of 'em, Ima see if I can find some coffee, or go back to bed maybe ....



rhbama3 said:


> Pigs a flopping!
> Just killed 3 hogs with my rifle and timmay just stuck one with his bow. Waiting to see if anybody else wants to play. Couldve killed 8+ if I had been toting the shotgun.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2012)

mornin


----------



## kracker (Aug 5, 2012)

Morning everybody.

Good shooting bama.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pigs a flopping!
> Just killed 3 hogs with my rifle and timmay just stuck one with his bow. Waiting to see if anybody else wants to play. Couldve killed 8+ if I had been toting the shotgun.




Sounds like you two are having a really busy morning.  Shoot'em all !!!

Just read this morning's paper and a young lady in Columbia County had a successful hunt recently too.  Lawd, what a big Hawg.  Click on this link and hopefully, you can see the pic and the story etc.

http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports...veillance-patience-are-keys-feral-hog-control


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pigs a flopping!
> Just killed 3 hogs with my rifle and timmay just stuck one with his bow. Waiting to see if anybody else wants to play. Couldve killed 8+ if I had been toting the shotgun.



Smackdown!! 



Tag-a-long said:


> What's all the ruckus in here?  Don't ya'll know it's Sunday morning???      Oh, never mind, I see Robert's got piggies down.  Shoot a few more of 'em, Ima see if I can find some coffee, or go back to bed maybe ....



Woke me up too!! 



Hankus said:


> mornin



Mornin, Beer!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Beer!!



an thats all I got to say bout that

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7095327&postcount=129


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> an thats all I got to say bout that
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7095327&postcount=129



Breakfast of Champions!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Breakfast of Champions!!



got muffins comin too


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2012)

They better get to guttin`, skinnin`, and icin` hogs down. Sounds like they`ve had a good mornin`.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They better get to guttin`, skinnin`, and icin` hogs down. Sounds like they`ve had a good mornin`.



If they aint, they be in trouble soon with this heat


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats Robert and Tim. 

Good morning to the rest of you drivelers.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pigs a flopping!
> Just killed 3 hogs with my rifle and timmay just stuck one with his bow. Waiting to see if anybody else wants to play. Couldve killed 8+ if I had been toting the shotgun.



Bacon for everyone!

Good job, Robert.  Are the pics in the hawg huntin forum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Pulling weeds....may have to rethink today's activities.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They better get to guttin`, skinnin`, and icin` hogs down. Sounds like they`ve had a good mornin`.


I cut the backstraps out of all 3 and the hams off the sow. Meats in a garbage bag with a bag of ice. We found tims boar and it was a big'un!


Boudreaux said:


> Bacon for everyone!
> 
> Good job, Robert.  Are the pics in the hawg huntin forum?


I'll post some in the driveler later. Right now we sitting in the huddle house in dawson.
Man, I hate posting from a blackberry!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

coffee, check, sausage & biscuit, check (with honey mustard), woody's crew update, check.......... even got one batch of micro bread & butter pickles ready to go in the jar, check......... nice easy sprinklin of rain going and I can hear my garden going sssllllllluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrpppppppppppp!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> coffee, check, sausage & biscuit, check (with honey mustard), woody's crew update, check.......... even got one batch of micro bread & butter pickles ready to go in the jar, check......... nice easy sprinklin of rain going and I can hear my garden going sssllllllluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrpppppppppppp!



You said sssllllllluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrpppppppppppp.  Hankus will be along shortly to see if there is anything to drink.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You said sssllllllluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrpppppppppppp.  Hankus will be along shortly to see if there is anything to drink.


he keeps his own supply.......  I can't afford da boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Hot and spicy waka-mo-lee....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

My tiny little baby (Rex) is a year old today. I'm so happy and sad at the same time 

It's been a good day. We woke up and went to the kids pond to go fishing, ate some watermelon and then came home for some awesome bbq and cake.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My tiny little baby (Rex) is a year old today. I'm so happy and sad at the same time
> 
> It's been a good day. We woke up and went to the kids pond to go fishing, ate some watermelon and then came home for some awesome bbq and cake.


 Happy Birthday, Rex!

~whew~ 4 batches of micro bread & butter pickles done, fresh squash casserole ready for the oven......... headed to the garden to see what else is ready to be picked!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Happy Birthday, Rex!
> 
> ~whew~ 4 batches of micro bread & butter pickles done, fresh squash casserole ready for the oven......... headed to the garden to see what else is ready to be picked!



Somebody say fresh squash casserole?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2012)

Hiked the new huntin property yesterday evening its going to be a good year!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Happy Birthday, Rex!
> 
> ~whew~ 4 batches of micro bread & butter pickles done, fresh squash casserole ready for the oven......... headed to the garden to see what else is ready to be picked!





I love squash casserole!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2012)

Plum, tell the little one happy birthday from me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I love squash casserole!!



Back off midget, I saw it first..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Plum, tell the little one happy birthday from me.



Will do. He's currently napping with his new buddy (a stuffed doggy that talks) 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back off midget, I saw it first..



 Hush, I'm still feeling kinda feisty.


----------



## kracker (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Will do. He's currently napping with his new buddy (a stuffed doggy that talks)
> 
> 
> 
> Hush, I'm still feeling kinda feisty.



Are you all hopped up on goofenthal?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> Are you all hopped up on goofenthal?





Amitriptyline. It's an anti-depressant, but it's being used as a migraine preventative for me. So far, headache free for the 3 weeks I've been on it, But....I'm a little short tempered for the first few days after a dosage change


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Amitriptyline. It's an anti-depressant, but it's being used as a migraine preventative for me. So far, headache free for the 3 weeks I've been on it, But....I'm a little short tempered for the first few days after a dosage change





You should be more even tempered, like me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, what an excellent morning. I had 10 hogs come in this morning to the feeder. All were in the 40-60 pound range. Man, if i had taken my shotgun i could have killed most of them as they came in line abreast and all their heads were lined up perfect. First shot killed 2 with the 7mm-08, and as they ran off, one stopped to look back. He be dead too. 
Texted Timmay and got the word that he had stuck one with his bow. I'll let him post the story and pic's of his hog.
Been an excellent weekend! One big boar, one large sow, one small sow, and two small boars! Only 68 more to go! 
I did follow Turtlebugs request  to see if their noses were squishy. They were, just like their squishy heads:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You should be more even tempered, like me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





  I AM EVEN TEMPERED!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2012)

...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, what an excellent morning. I had 10 hogs come in this morning to the feeder. All were in the 40-60 pound range. Man, if i had taken my shotgun i could have killed most of them as they came in line abreast and all their heads were lined up perfect. First shot killed 2 with the 7mm-08, and as they ran off, one stopped to look back. He be dead too.
> Texted Timmay and got the word that he had stuck one with his bow. I'll let him post the story and pic's of his hog.
> Been an excellent weekend! One big boar, one large sow, one small sow, and two small boars! Only 68 more to go!
> I did follow Turtlebugs request  to see if their noses were squishy. They were, just like their squishy heads:




A triple nose touch?? Wicked!!

Uhhhhh, the bulging eyeball is kinda gross.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody say fresh squash casserole?


 yeahup!


blood on the ground said:


> Hiked the new huntin property yesterday evening its going to be a good year!





Sugar Plum said:


> I love squash casserole!!


 me too!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back off midget, I saw it first..


 honey, I got more squash!


Nicodemus said:


> You should be more even tempered, like me.


 yeah, that's right!
Just got a phone call from my bestest friend from college......... his Dad just passed away, been expecting it, but it's still hard to hear the anguish in a close friends voice and knowing there ain't nuttin you can do to make it better nor get to them to comfort them in person....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I AM EVEN TEMPERED!!!



Uhhhhhhh....no.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> A triple nose touch?? Wicked!!
> 
> _*Uhhhhh, the bulging eyeball is kinda gross.*_....


 that's what I was thinkin too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> A triple nose touch?? Wicked!!
> 
> Uhhhhh, the bulging eyeball is kinda gross.....



That was his good side.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's what I was thinkin too!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was his good side.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2012)

The Caddy is pointed south


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The Caddy is pointed south



You use your car as a compass?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday "Lil Quiet One" - Rex!!!  



Reckon I'll go grill some poke chops, bama flung a cravin on me....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My tiny little baby (Rex) is a year old today. I'm so happy and sad at the same time
> 
> It's been a good day. We woke up and went to the kids pond to go fishing, ate some watermelon and then came home for some awesome bbq and cake.



Happy Birthday to the little man - Rex 

Evening everybody.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

evenin peeps, How is ya'll tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps, How is ya'll tonight?



Chillin. Fixin to go roust the boy and make him do his 4 miles.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps, How is ya'll tonight?



tired, despite a 2 hour nap. You?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chillin. Fixin to go roust the boy and make him do his 4 miles.



I'd do good to make 1 mile right now!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER do you live in Ky.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> tired, despite a 2 hour nap. You?



Doin good....got some fresh piggy in the oven, along with some black eyed peas, green beans and some cornbread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'd do good to make 1 mile right now!!!



It would kill me, and I know how happy the wife would be about that, so I'm not even gonna try..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> KYBOWHUNTER do you live in Ky.



No sir..... was born and raised there though. I come from Western KY.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 5, 2012)

Arrrgh!!

Some how, and I don't know how, I pulled a single muscle in my knee. Right knee, left side of the knee cap. Can't get comfortable. If I sit it stiffens up. Hurts a bit to walk.  Not enough to stop movement , just says hello every time I move. 

It's not that bad just very aggravating. Mostly because I don't know what I did to bring it on.

Oh well, hopefully it will subside after a nights sleep.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Arrrgh!!
> 
> Some how, and I don't know how, I pulled a single muscle in my knee. Right knee, left side of the knee cap. Can't get comfortable. If I sit it stiffens up. Hurts a bit to walk.  Not enough to stop movement , just says hello every time I move.
> 
> ...



That's the rough part of it....not being able to get comfortable not matter what you do.......Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Doin good....got some fresh piggy in the oven, along with some black eyed peas, green beans and some cornbread.



last pack of crawfish soup here tonight.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

Had a great morning......the pigs came out a little before 7, the boar came within 10 yards of me. I raised the bow put a pin on him then squeezed the release....THWACK. He went diving back into the brush.....Tracked what little sign I had then found him about 60-70 yards away. Me and bama loaded the 4 wheeler up and got him out in the clear. All in all, it was a fine morning!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> No sir..... was born and raised there though. I come from Western KY.



That is where I am sitting now watching it rain. I better go in though because I am getting pretty wet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Arrrgh!!
> 
> Some how, and I don't know how, I pulled a single muscle in my knee. Right knee, left side of the knee cap. Can't get comfortable. If I sit it stiffens up. Hurts a bit to walk.  Not enough to stop movement , just says hello every time I move.
> 
> ...






Ice pack ????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> That is where I am sitting now watching it rain. I better go in though because I am getting pretty wet.



Glad ya'll are getting some rain!!! My Uncle farms in Livingston Co.... Been a rough summer to say the least.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ice pack ????



I *think* I actually pulled it yesterday and didn't notice. Was there when I woke up this morning. May be too late for an ice pack. I think instead of a shower I'll take a hot bath and play with my rubber ducky!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Arrrgh!!
> 
> Some how, and I don't know how, I pulled a single muscle in my knee. Right knee, left side of the knee cap. Can't get comfortable. If I sit it stiffens up. Hurts a bit to walk.  Not enough to stop movement , just says hello every time I move.
> 
> ...


Icy Hot, that stuff is "da bomb"!  Hope ya recoup quick!
WTG Tiiimmmmaaayyyyyy! the tusks on that sucker!
ok, gotta go fry some fresh egg plant & just picked squash to go with either the grilled pork chops or grilled chicken......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Icy Hot, that stuff is "da bomb"!  Hope ya recoup quick!
> WTG Tiiimmmmaaayyyyyy! the tusks on that sucker!
> ok, gotta go fry some fresh egg plant & just picked squash to go with either the grilled pork chops or grilled chicken......



The wifey burnt my fresh picked squash tonight. But the pork chops were good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Icy Hot, that stuff is "da bomb"!  ]



Bio-Freeze is better..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Had a great morning......the pigs came out a little before 7, the boar came within 10 yards of me. I raised the bow put a pin on him then squeezed the release....THWACK. He went diving back into the brush.....Tracked what little sign I had then found him about 60-70 yards away. Me and bama loaded the 4 wheeler up and got him out in the clear. All in all, it was a fine morning!!!



Very nice!
The WOW's didn't care for my triple nose touch too much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2012)

Good job on da piggies guyzzzzz !!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Very nice!
> The WOW's didn't care for my triple nose touch too much.



Think it might have been the hanging eye that sealed the pictures fate....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think it might have been the hanging eye that sealed the pictures fate....



I thought that piggie was just givin pookie the stank eye..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think it might have been the hanging eye that sealed the pictures fate....



Thats why i didn't post the other pic. 
Hearing some thunder. Sammy has gone to the closet to wait it out.


----------



## fishbait (Aug 5, 2012)

You boys keep the cutters on that little piggie?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that piggie was just givin pookie the stank eye..






You gotta a PM ????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

fishbait said:


> You boys keep the cutters on that little piggie?



bama suggested a euro mount.....whole head is in da freezer.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Birthday "Lil Quiet One" - Rex!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Reckon I'll go grill some poke chops, bama flung a cravin on me....



Thank you 



Les Miles said:


> Happy Birthday to the little man - Rex



You too! 




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps, How is ya'll tonight?



TIRED



rhbama3 said:


> Very nice!
> The WOW's didn't care for my triple nose touch too much.



I thought it was cool, until I noticed 'the eye'



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think it might have been the hanging eye that sealed the pictures fate....



 Yep...it was creepy


----------



## fishbait (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> bama suggested a euro mount.....whole head is in da freezer.



Should make a nice mount. 
Cutters looked solid on him. Lot better than the ones on the old boy I shot 2 years ago at the 2man. Congrats again buddy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Should make a nice mount.
> Cutters looked solid on him. Lot better than the ones on the old boy I shot 2 years ago at the 2man. Congrats again buddy.



Hate ya'll didn't make it this weekend. Still got full feeders and a month before the zoo crowd shows up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Should make a nice mount.
> Cutters looked solid on him. Lot better than the ones on the old boy I shot 2 years ago at the 2man. Congrats again buddy.



Thank you Bro. Was a great way to end a weekend!!


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2012)

opinions please ...


My sister, as some of you know moved back in with her chilluns... She has no license/car/job/money ... so for now, i give her a ride if she needs it. No biggie. Here is my problem though, she is glued to her phone (texting) all freaking day, ignoring her kids and letting others chase them around.... Well, i volunteered to take her and the kids to the local park, animal rescue etc to let them burn steam every once in a while, but i dont want to be stuck watching her kids for her while she texts (Like i said, it happens everyday)... Is it too controlling or just pure evil of me to ask her to leave the phone at home? (and if she says no, then we dont go)

Im not trying to be a jerk, but im already giving her a ride for free, im not baby sitting for free too.

Pure evil or understandable? Yer thoughts?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet bama could get the other eyeball and make you something to hang from your rear view mirror....
I am tired too, got a mess to clean up in the kitchen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2012)

slip said:


> opinions please ...
> 
> 
> My sister, as some of you know moved back in with her chilluns... She has no license/car/job/money ... so for now, i give her a ride if she needs it. No biggie. Here is my problem though, she is glued to her phone (texting) all freaking day, ignoring her kids and letting others chase them around.... Well, i volunteered to take her and the kids to the local park, animal rescue etc to let them burn steam every once in a while, but i dont want to be stuck watching her kids for her while she texts (Like i said, it happens everyday)... Is it too controlling or just pure evil of me to ask her to leave the phone at home? (and if she says no, then we dont go)
> ...






Completely understandable !!!!  Hang tough Slip !!


----------



## Self! (Aug 5, 2012)

Otis in 12!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe just ask her to turn it off for an hour or so. Sometimes you have to break bad habits gradually, when cold turkey dont work.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I bet bama could get the other eyeball and make you something to hang from your rear view mirror....
> I am tired too, got a mess to clean up in the kitchen



Uhhhhh, that's ok. I like my current mirror jewelry. Thanks, though! 



slip said:


> opinions please ...
> 
> 
> My sister, as some of you know moved back in with her chilluns... She has no license/car/job/money ... so for now, i give her a ride if she needs it. No biggie. Here is my problem though, she is glued to her phone (texting) all freaking day, ignoring her kids and letting others chase them around.... Well, i volunteered to take her and the kids to the local park, animal rescue etc to let them burn steam every once in a while, but i dont want to be stuck watching her kids for her while she texts (Like i said, it happens everyday)... Is it too controlling or just pure evil of me to ask her to leave the phone at home? (and if she says no, then we dont go)
> ...



TOTALLY understandable. She wouldn't be able to find the phone if she were at my house


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

slip said:


> opinions please ...
> 
> 
> My sister, as some of you know moved back in with her chilluns... She has no license/car/job/money ... so for now, i give her a ride if she needs it. No biggie. Here is my problem though, she is glued to her phone (texting) all freaking day, ignoring her kids and letting others chase them around.... Well, i volunteered to take her and the kids to the local park, animal rescue etc to let them burn steam every once in a while, but i dont want to be stuck watching her kids for her while she texts (Like i said, it happens everyday)... Is it too controlling or just pure evil of me to ask her to leave the phone at home? (and if she says no, then we dont go)
> ...



where is she getting the money for the phone?
Bad situation, Cody. I'd think this is something your parents will have to handle.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

slip said:


> opinions please ...
> 
> 
> My sister, as some of you know moved back in with her chilluns... She has no license/car/job/money ... so for now, i give her a ride if she needs it. No biggie. Here is my problem though, she is glued to her phone (texting) all freaking day, ignoring her kids and letting others chase them around.... Well, i volunteered to take her and the kids to the local park, animal rescue etc to let them burn steam every once in a while, but i dont want to be stuck watching her kids for her while she texts (Like i said, it happens everyday)... Is it too controlling or just pure evil of me to ask her to leave the phone at home? (and if she says no, then we dont go)
> ...



I think it's perfectly acceptable for you to ask her to either leave her phone at home or in her pocket while you are out trying to entertain her kids. 

You are trying to be a good uncle and I applaud you for your efforts but you need to make it clear to her that she (and not you) is responsible for taking care of her kids when you are out and about. Good luck!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

Well gonna call it a night....gotta a mess in the kitchen after that meal I made guess I need to clean it up before I hit the pillows. Later peeps!!


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Completely understandable !!!!  Hang tough Slip !!





KyDawg said:


> Maybe just ask her to turn it off for an hour or so. Sometimes you have to break bad habits gradually, when cold turkey dont work.


Thing is though, if she has it she'll use it even if we have a "agreement" and if she does that and i say something there will be a fight. For sure.


Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhhh, that's ok. I like my current mirror jewelry. Thanks, though!
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY understandable. She wouldn't be able to find the phone if she were at my house





rhbama3 said:


> where is she getting the money for the phone?
> Bad situation, Cody. I'd think this is something your parents will have to handle.



Her "ex" is paying for her minutes still. We'll see how long that lasts...
I told dad that i would just ask her to leave the phone at home, he said that would be  too controlling. I laughed. Thats why im askin yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Had a great morning......the pigs came out a little before 7, the boar came within 10 yards of me. I raised the bow put a pin on him then squeezed the release....THWACK. He went diving back into the brush.....Tracked what little sign I had then found him about 60-70 yards away. Me and bama loaded the 4 wheeler up and got him out in the clear. All in all, it was a fine morning!!!



Congrats Tim!!!  Euro mount will look good!! 



slip said:


> opinions please ...
> 
> 
> My sister, as some of you know moved back in with her chilluns... She has no license/car/job/money ... so for now, i give her a ride if she needs it. No biggie. Here is my problem though, she is glued to her phone (texting) all freaking day, ignoring her kids and letting others chase them around.... Well, i volunteered to take her and the kids to the local park, animal rescue etc to let them burn steam every once in a while, but i dont want to be stuck watching her kids for her while she texts (Like i said, it happens everyday)... Is it too controlling or just pure evil of me to ask her to leave the phone at home? (and if she says no, then we dont go)
> ...



Pure evil............J/K  Totally understandable, but I believe you are going to have to come out and tell her how you actually feel about the whole situation, JMO.  Cliche I know, but sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I bet bama could get the other eyeball and make you something to hang from your rear view mirror....
> I am tired too, got a mess to clean up in the kitchen







rhbama3 said:


> where is she getting the money for the phone?
> Bad situation, Cody. I'd think this is something your parents will have to handle.



Perhaps, but she may still try to take advantage of slip 

Howdy Y'all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well gonna call it a night....gotta a mess in the kitchen after that meal I made guess I need to clean it up before I hit the pillows. Later peeps!!



Me too. Still trying to adjust to this new dosage of meds...I'm 'bout to fall asleep right where I'm at


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well gonna call it a night....gotta a mess in the kitchen after that meal I made guess I need to clean it up before I hit the pillows. Later peeps!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Me too. Still trying to adjust to this new dosage of meds...I'm 'bout to fall asleep right where I'm at



Night kids!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Night kids!!!



Now what we gonna do?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Congrats Tim!!!  Euro mount will look good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can only take advantage of someone if they allow you to. You may be right about airing it out though. Sounds like she's perfectly content with the deal she's got right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Now what we gonna do?



well, going to our own individual sandboxes in the sports forum aint much fun right now. 
Think i'll go find a mizzou football forum to get banned from.
My record is one post on a Penn State forum.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bio-Freeze is better..


YES, it is, forgot about that, just tried some the other night, that stuff IS GOOD!!


rhbama3 said:


> Very nice!
> The WOW's didn't care for my triple nose touch too much.


triple nose touch = awsome...... bulging eye, not so much........


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think it might have been the hanging eye that sealed the pictures fate....


ding, ding, ding, folks, we have a winner!


slip said:


> opinions please ...
> 
> 
> My sister, as some of you know moved back in with her chilluns... She has no license/car/job/money ... so for now, i give her a ride if she needs it. No biggie. Here is my problem though, she is glued to her phone (texting) all freaking day, ignoring her kids and letting others chase them around.... Well, i volunteered to take her and the kids to the local park, animal rescue etc to let them burn steam every once in a while, but i dont want to be stuck watching her kids for her while she texts (Like i said, it happens everyday)... Is it too controlling or just pure evil of me to ask her to leave the phone at home? (and if she says no, then we dont go)
> ...


tuff, tuff call Moppet, talk to her from the heart, although I don't know that it will do any good, just stand firm!


KyDawg said:


> Maybe just ask her to turn it off for an hour or so. Sometimes you have to break bad habits gradually, when cold turkey dont work.


good call


Jeff C. said:


> Congrats Tim!!!  Euro mount will look good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The voice of reason speaks again!


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I think it's perfectly acceptable for you to ask her to either leave her phone at home or in her pocket while you are out trying to entertain her kids.
> 
> You are trying to be a good uncle and I applaud you for your efforts but you need to make it clear to her that she (and not you) is responsible for taking care of her kids when you are out and about. Good luck!





Jeff C. said:


> Pure evil............J/K  Totally understandable, but I believe you are going to have to come out and tell her how you actually feel about the whole situation, JMO.  Cliche I know, but sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind!!



Thanks guys.
I've got a few days to think about how to word it without coming off like a jerk since i work the next 10 days after tomorrow and wont be able to do much for them. 

Im not walking on egg shells, but our personalities clash a bit at times, im very blunt and just say what i feel, and she is easy to offend.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, going to our own individual sandboxes in the sports forum aint much fun right now.
> Think i'll go find a mizzou football forum to get banned from.
> My record is one post on a Penn State forum.



Ever tried posting on TigerDroppings?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

And my favorite WOW has just showed up. 

Hey Keebsie!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks guys.
> I've got a few days to think about how to word it without coming off like a jerk since i work the next 10 days after tomorrow and wont be able to do much for them.
> 
> Im not walking on egg shells, but our personalities clash a bit at times, im very blunt and just say what i feel, and she is easy to offend.





Ain't nuttin wrong with a blunt, just sayin . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with a blunt, just sayin . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Now what we gonna do?



Not sure..... Any suggestions? 



Keebs said:


> YES, it is, forgot about that, just tried some the other night, that stuff IS GOOD!!
> 
> triple nose touch = awsome...... bulging eye, not so much........
> 
> ...



Ain't so sure bout that, I'd prolly  the phone!  



slip said:


> Thanks guys.
> I've got a few days to think about how to word it without coming off like a jerk since i work the next 10 days after tomorrow and wont be able to do much for them.
> 
> Im not walking on egg shells, but our personalities clash a bit at times, im very blunt and just say what i feel, and she is easy to offend.



If nothin else keep the line of communication open, the worst you can do is NOT discuss it!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And my favorite WOW has just showed up.
> 
> Hey Keebsie!!!


 you'll keep sayin that until we meet face to face!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with a blunt, just sayin . . .


No, no there isn't but the boy DID put in "she's easily hurt"............
Slip, I feel for ya, but like I said, speak from the heart and let her kow how ya feel.......... and be glad you have each other, one day, I PROMISE, it will make a difference!


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with a blunt, just sayin . . .



Neva said there was





Keebs, the recipe you asked for, i honestly have not forgot, for some reason the pics wouldnt load where you could read it, so ill type it out and send it to you in a e mail in the mornin. Sorry for takin so long ... been busy.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure..... Any suggestions?



I guess we could send stringmusic a bunch of PMs asking if he enjoyed his weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with a blunt, just sayin . . .





Keebs said:


> you'll keep sayin that until we meet face to face!
> 
> No, no there isn't but the boy DID put in "she's easily hurt"............
> Slip, I feel for ya, but like I said, speak from the heart and let her kow how ya feel.......... and be glad you have each other, one day, I PROMISE, it will make a difference!



He meant one of these


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'll keep sayin that until we meet face to face!



iknowyoulubsme


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Neva said there was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Deal, Mama is after me to come get some apples and asking if I have found a recipe yet!
Ok, stuffed off of FRESH fried egg plant, baked cheekun & herbed taters......... gonna finish up stuff & get ready for the week, ya'll have a good night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ever tried posting on TigerDroppings?



Yes, i'm a member there. Liked it better before they shuffled all non-corndogs into the SEC-rant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I guess we could send stringmusic a bunch of PMs asking if he enjoyed his weekend.



I'd prefer some boat pics personally!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He meant one of these


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> iknowyoulubsme


Iknowyou'reabrickshyofaloadtooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, Mama is after me to come get some apples and asking if I have found a recipe yet!
> Ok, stuffed off of FRESH fried egg plant, baked cheekun & herbed taters......... gonna finish up stuff & get ready for the week, ya'll have a good night!



Night night, your sweetness!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Night night, your sweetness!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2012)

Reckon I'll read my book . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'll keep sayin that until we meet face to face!
> 
> No, no there isn't but the boy DID put in "she's easily hurt"............
> Slip, I feel for ya, but like I said, speak from the heart and let her kow how ya feel.......... and be glad you have each other, one day, I PROMISE, it will make a difference!



Not so much easily hurt, more of .. "You angered me!" and then act more braty then her 3 year old. She is very much a 23 year old child. Thats what i have a hard time with.

And yeah im also happy we're able to get along now, but after the last 5 years i cant help but to also still hold some anger towards her. Thats a whole 'nother story though

Just tryin to help her kids, not her ... but i've got to deal with her to do it.


Thanks for the advice yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Not so much easily hurt, more of .. "You angered me!" and then act more braty then her 3 year old. She is very much a 23 year old child. Thats what i have a hard time with.
> 
> And yeah im also happy we're able to get along now, but after the last 5 years i cant help but to also still hold some anger towards her. Thats a whole 'nother story though
> 
> ...



10-4, good luck.....that family stuff can be tuff to deal with at times. 

Reckon I'll call it a night too....later folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, i'm a member there. Liked it better before they shuffled all non-corndogs into the SEC-rant.



We like keeping you Bammers over in the corner. 



Jeff C. said:


> I'd prefer some boat pics personally!!



Okay... How's this? 








Keebs said:


> Iknowyou'reabrickshyofaloadtooooo!!!!!!!!



Bad Keebs 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll read my book . . .



You can read??? 



Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll call it a night too....later folks!!



Later Jeffro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm outta here too. Work starts early tomorrow.
Ever feel like you need a day off to get over being off a couple of days?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta here too. Work starts early tomorrow.
> Ever feel like you need a day off to get over being off a couple of days?



Every Monday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2012)

Does this summarize the day?





Have a cup or have a pot full


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2012)

HAPPY "BLUE" MONDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

Gobblin, the smell of fresh coffee has filled the room thanks to you.

If this site was any slower this morning, then I could have had a baby while waiting for the pages to load for some strange reason.  Normally, they load instantly but someone must be on strike this morning instead.  Sure hope the rest of today flows better.

Now I need a couple of cups of coffee to get me going today.  Don't forget that the "blast" is now in the past, so we have to look forward to some other kind of entertainment this week.  Great to see some photos of some of the group enjoying time together AND especially great to see BBQ Boss in the mix too.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Mornin fellers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin fellers





Hiya Neph!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2012)

Good morning everybody!   Made it thru another week!  For some of you, school starts up today...At least it does in Gwinnett.   Fulton starts up next Monday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm gonna kick Timmay's hind end next time I see him. Was dreamin that I was having one heck of a birthday throw down at the beach, and he was in charge of it all. Woke up with a skull crusher of a headache this mornin from all of the dranks he was pourin in me. I guess the upside is, Lauren Holly was part of the dream..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

Mornin Erry Buddy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Erry Buddy.



Where wuz you Sarredy mernin?


----------



## kracker (Aug 6, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

wazzz up drivlers? how was the blast? I had to werk....bla,bla,bla


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna kick Timmay's hind end next time I see him. Was dreamin that I was having one heck of a birthday throw down at the beach, and he was in charge of it all. Woke up with a skull crusher of a headache this mornin from all of the dranks he was pourin in me. I guess the upside is, Lauren Holly was part of the dream..



Good Morning Miguel.......


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where wuz you Sarredy mernin?



We decided to go to the hunting club and do some scouting instead.  Did very many people show up?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2012)

Morning folks


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning folks



Mornin LM


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin LM



Morning, good job on sticking the piggy yesterday.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning, good job on sticking the piggy yesterday.



Thank ya sir......It was a great time!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

covered in grease and bleeding finger...its mundy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We decided to go to the hunting club and do some scouting instead.  Did very many people show up?



To  breakfast, no. To the blast... a ton..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> covered in grease and bleeding finger...its mundy!



We gonna have to start callin you Pookie Jr.??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Not so much easily hurt, more of .. "You angered me!" and then act more braty then her 3 year old. She is very much a 23 year old child. Thats what i have a hard time with.
> 
> And yeah im also happy we're able to get along now, but after the last 5 years i cant help but to also still hold some anger towards her. Thats a whole 'nother story though
> 
> ...


 I understand, and kudo's for you trying, whether she realizes it or not, other's do!  Got the recipe, thanks!
Marvelous Monday here, let's get going!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning, good job on sticking the piggy yesterday.






, but, REALLY Randy, I mean REALLY, did you have to go there with that sigline????


Pure and simple, classless . . . I'm thru with you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I understand, and kudo's for you trying, whether she realizes it or not, other's do!  Got the recipe, thanks!
> Marvelous Monday here, let's get going!



Not sure about "marvelous" but it is indeed Monday. Fixin to take the kid to orientation, get the teacher assignments, locker, extra curricular activities etc. squared away. Tomorrow it all begins again.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure about "marvelous" but it is indeed Monday. Fixin to take the kid to orientation, get the teacher assignments, locker, extra curricular activities etc. squared away. Tomorrow it all begins again.


Better than down here, when I was a para-pro, the kids would start on a Friday, have the weekend to "get it together" and start up on Monday....... I HATED starting on Fridays!  I really used to miss working in the school system, but as time goes by............ eh, not so much!  Tell "the boy" I said "Hope you have a GREAT day!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Goodnight/mornin friends, 24 hrs knocked out, 60 to go !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/mornin friends, 24 hrs knocked out, 60 to go !!


 you go, Quackster!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/mornin friends, 24 hrs knocked out, 60 to go !!



Get some sleep, and whatever you do, don't let Timmay have control of your dreams...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you go, Quackster!









Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get some sleep, and whatever you do, don't let Timmay have control of your dreams...





Mebbe not such a bad thang, I like 'em tall . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe not such a bad thang, I like 'em tall . . .


 He said CONTROL them , not BE them! ohlawdhavemercy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We gonna have to start callin you Pookie Jr.??



a spir of 1/4 inch cable to the finger aint very nice!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Mornin friends!!! 

GRRRRRRRRR.....just had a neighbor drive up and ask me about a 4 wheeler in the edge of some really thick under growth and trees  along the road frontage in our pasture. He said it had been there for about 4 days now, but he didn't know what it was it was so well hidden. We walked up there and sure enough it was a the little blue 4 wheeler out of the barn here  A thief has been in my barn!! Couldn't find anything else missing. Can't believe I didn't notice it myself or that it wasn't even in the barn that I've been in the past few days. I'll be on HIGH ALERT now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> a spir of 1/4 inch cable to the finger aint very nice!!


 ya got me beat, right thumb, sliced up good from cutting okra & stuff in the garden, left thumb, just a teeny-tiny okra splinter, I felt it when it went in, forgot about it, until this morning! Man that sucker is sORe!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin friends!!!
> 
> GRRRRRRRRR.....just had a neighbor drive up and ask me about a 4 wheeler in the edge of some really thick under growth and trees  along the road frontage in our pasture. He said it had been there for about 4 days now, but he didn't know what it was it was so well hidden. We walked up there and sure enough it was a the little blue 4 wheeler out of the barn here  A thief has been in my barn!! Couldn't find anything else missing. Can't believe I didn't notice it myself or that it wasn't even in the barn that I've been in the past few days. I'll be on HIGH ALERT now.


 trail cam time!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin friends!!!
> 
> GRRRRRRRRR.....just had a neighbor drive up and ask me about a 4 wheeler in the edge of some really thick under growth and trees  along the road frontage in our pasture. He said it had been there for about 4 days now, but he didn't know what it was it was so well hidden. We walked up there and sure enough it was a the little blue 4 wheeler out of the barn here  A thief has been in my barn!! Couldn't find anything else missing. Can't believe I didn't notice it myself or that it wasn't even in the barn that I've been in the past few days. I'll be on HIGH ALERT now.



Man I cannot stand a thief!!  I hope that you don't have any more trouble..

Grilled Salmon, broccoli and sweet tater fries today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya got me beat, right thumb, sliced up good from cutting okra & stuff in the garden, left thumb, just a teeny-tiny okra splinter, I felt it when it went in, forgot about it, until this morning! Man that sucker is sORe!
> 
> trail cam time!



Yeah....I'm gonna have to do something, now that they've seen everything else in there. They'll be back!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I'm gonna have to do something, now that they've seen everything else in there. They'll be back!!


 Yep, they sure will and I *know* you'll be ready!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin friends!!!
> 
> GRRRRRRRRR.....just had a neighbor drive up and ask me about a 4 wheeler in the edge of some really thick under growth and trees  along the road frontage in our pasture. He said it had been there for about 4 days now, but he didn't know what it was it was so well hidden. We walked up there and sure enough it was a the little blue 4 wheeler out of the barn here  A thief has been in my barn!! Couldn't find anything else missing. Can't believe I didn't notice it myself or that it wasn't even in the barn that I've been in the past few days. I'll be on HIGH ALERT now.



Dang....hope nothin' else goes missin'! Get 'em Jeff! 



Keebs said:


> ya got me beat, right thumb, sliced up good from cutting okra & stuff in the garden, left thumb, just a teeny-tiny okra splinter, I felt it when it went in, forgot about it, until this morning! Man that sucker is sORe!



OUCH!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe not such a bad thang, I like 'em tall . . .



I'm not worthy....I'm not worthy.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Holy cow, y'all! I start school in two weeks. I've got 3 classes and two clinicals lined up for Fall semester. Phew. Hope it's not as hard as everyone is telling me. I hope it's just a scare tactic to make the weak ones cave.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow, y'all! I start school in two weeks. I've got 3 classes and two clinical lined up for Fall semester. Phew. Hope it's not as hard as everyone is telling me. I hope it's just a scare tactic to make the weak ones cave.



Is this your last year?  

I reckon how hard it is depends on the student.  Ifin I were going to nursing school, it would be tough.  I am sure you will rock it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'm not worthy....I'm not worthy.......


 Us WOW's will be the judges.................... 


Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow, y'all! I start school in two weeks. I've got 3 classes and two clinicals lined up for Fall semester. Phew. Hope it's not as hard as everyone is telling me. I hope it's just a scare tactic to make the weak ones cave.


 YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Us WOW's will be the judges....................
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!



Awwww thank ya Keebs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow, y'all! I start school in two weeks. I've got 3 classes and two clinicals lined up for Fall semester. Phew. Hope it's not as hard as everyone is telling me. I hope it's just a scare tactic to make the weak ones cave.



We have Faith in ya!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow, y'all! I start school in two weeks. I've got 3 classes and two clinicals lined up for Fall semester. Phew. Hope it's not as hard as everyone is telling me. I hope it's just a scare tactic to make the weak ones cave.



Nursing school.......still have nightmares......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Awwww thank ya Keebs!!!





Jeff C. said:


> We have Faith in ya!!!


 We're her personal cheering squad!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Sketti


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

= today  = the dude that runz this machine im workin on.

++=a vadka and tonic after werk


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sketti


 decided I would *splurge* and got me some Carter's gizzards........... my bp is thru da roof!


blood on the ground said:


> = today  = the dude that runz this machine im workin on.
> 
> ++=a vadka and tonic after werk


 I'd change the drank, but I'd have a drank after your kinda day too!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> = today  = the dude that runz this machine im workin on.
> 
> ++=a vadka and tonic after werk



I'll drink to that!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow, y'all! I start school in two weeks. I've got 3 classes and two clinicals lined up for Fall semester. Phew. Hope it's not as hard as everyone is telling me. I hope it's just a scare tactic to make the weak ones cave.



I've got faith in you..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> decided I would *splurge* and got me some Carter's gizzards........... my bp is thru da roof!
> 
> I'd change the drank, but I'd have a drank after your kinda day too!


whats yer poison lil lady 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that!!



 bring some ice


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got faith in you..



She will need a "patient" to practice on......She would probably appreciate you volunteering.....need lots of practice sticking those IV's...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats yer poison lil lady
> 
> 
> bring some ice


 Crown!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Crown!



you got it cuz yer the queen of the page....CROWN


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you got it cuz yer the queen of the page....CROWN



Now where's Mud when I need to show off?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> She will need a "patient" to practice on......She would probably appreciate you volunteering.....need lots of practice sticking those IV's...



I wouldn't even let my own wife stick me while she was in nursing school. I dang sure ain't gonna let someone elses wife do it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't even let my own wife stick me while she was in nursing school. I dang sure ain't gonna let someone elses wife do it!!!


Are there rules against sticking while in nursing school??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

finally ... lunch! home brew cheekin pot pie... good stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Are there rules against sticking while in nursing school??



You're trying to get me banned aren't you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're trying to get me banned aren't you?


yousaidit!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I'm gonna have to do something, now that they've seen everything else in there. They'll be back!!



Maybe a dog kennel out in the barn?   I know...neither Maggie or Boudreux wants to be outside...get a mangy mutt at the pound that looks hungry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Maybe a dog kennel out in the barn?   I know...neither Maggie or Boudreux wants to be outside...get a mangy mutt at the pound that looks hungry!



 Nope, but I'm seriously considering making a couple of signs and placing them along the road frontage  that state, "You almost got away with it, come on back and try again!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, but I'm seriously considering making a couple of signs and placing them along the road frontage  that state, "You almost got away with it, come on back and try again!!"



I can teach you the fine art of pressure plates and primer triggers if you want to rig a couple of bird shot shells up... If that's not medieval enough for you then we can rig a piano wire pendulum instead..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, but I'm seriously considering making a couple of signs and placing them along the road frontage  that state, "You almost got away with it, come on back and try again!!"


  there ya go!  And do like some of the folks in the hunting forum, they'll put a dummy camera up, but put a real camera up to watch the dummy camera to catch the dummies that try to steal stuff!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can teach you the fine art of pressure plates and primer triggers if you want to rig a couple of bird shot shells up...


ooooo teach me, teach me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ooooo teach me, teach me!!!!!!!!



You'd forget it's there and blow yourself up....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd forget it's there and blow yourself up....


................... what if I promise to mark it, tell everyone I know, THEN will you teach me???????


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2012)

Funny how when wimmins argue, 20 years into the past gets brought up and goes on for a half hour ... when guys argue its really ugly for about 5 minutes then you'd swear nothin ever happend in the first place...


Aint life just crazy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can teach you the fine art of pressure plates and primer triggers if you want to rig a couple of bird shot shells up... If that's not medieval enough for you then we can rig a piano wire pendulum instead..



Can you devise such a contraption that makes them Poop their pants just before it happens, I want to humiliate them first?? 



Keebs said:


> there ya go!  And do like some of the folks in the hunting forum, they'll put a dummy camera up, but put a real camera up to watch the dummy camera to catch the dummies that try to steal stuff!



In the planning stage as we speak!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd forget it's there and blow yourself up....



Wait...come to think of it, I didn't even notice it was gone after being up there the past few days


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Funny how when wimmins argue, 20 years into the past gets brought up and goes on for a half hour ... _*when guys argue its really ugly for about 5 minute*_s then you'd swear nothin ever happend in the first place...
> 
> 
> Aint life just crazy.


that's 'cause you guys can't remember that far back, you have to have us women folk to REMIND you of it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a decent little shower here!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's 'cause you guys can't remember that far back, you have to have us women folk to REMIND you of it!


WHAT ARE Y'ALL TALKIN ABOUT 


Jeff C. said:


> Had a decent little shower here!!


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's 'cause you guys can't remember that far back, you have to have us women folk to REMIND you of it!


True. I didnt know how bad my memory was until my sister brought up old friends from 6 years ago. 


Jeff C. said:


> Had a decent little shower here!!



The showers aint let up here for about 3 hours now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is this your last year?
> 
> I reckon how hard it is depends on the student.  Ifin I were going to nursing school, it would be tough.  I am sure you will rock it!



Yep. This last year is the actual nursing program. Everything else was pre reqs and so on. This is the heavy duty part now! 



Keebs said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!



 Thanks, Duree! 



Jeff C. said:


> We have Faith in ya!!!



Thank ya Jeff 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Nursing school.......still have nightmares......



 I KNEW it!! 



Keebs said:


> We're her personal cheering squad!



 I'mma need it, for sure!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got faith in you..



 Thank you Hugh!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> She will need a "patient" to practice on......She would probably appreciate you volunteering.....need lots of practice sticking those IV's...



They gave us these weird jelly filled paperweights. We're supposed to use them, but I tild my husband he's got to cooperate, too 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't even let my own wife stick me while she was in nursing school. I dang sure ain't gonna let someone elses wife do it!!!



*self moderation in progress* *self moderation in progress* 



Keebs said:


> Are there rules against sticking while in nursing school??



 



Keebs said:


> ooooo teach me, teach me!!!!!!!!



Me too!! I need to rig up an "anti poaching trap". Just in case my neighbor decides to pull another stunt like he did during turkey season


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, but I'm seriously considering making a couple of signs and placing them along the road frontage  that state, "You almost got away with it, come on back and try again!!"


Is it POSSIBLE that Jaguar got on the 4-wheeler and just forgot to tell you? 


slip said:


> Funny how when wimmins argue, 20 years into the past gets brought up and goes on for a half hour ... when guys argue its really ugly for about 5 minutes then you'd swear nothin ever happend in the first place...
> 
> 
> Aint life just crazy.



One of the many snakes in womans head is a memory snake. It remembers every small transgression that has happened to her. EVER. They never forget.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

"I would rather get bit by a mad 6 foot diamondback rattlesnake than have to get a shot, even if Jennifer Love Hewitt or Mairead Nesbitt was the nurse and givin` me the shot."

Nicodemus, August 6th, 2012

Mark that down...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WHAT ARE Y'ALL TALKIN ABOUT


read on, you'll get the jist of it yet............ 


slip said:


> True. I didnt know how bad my memory was until my sister brought up old friends from 6 years ago.
> 
> The showers aint let up here for about 3 hours now.


 see what I mean?
 quit bogarting the rain!


Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. This last year is the actual nursing program. Everything else was pre reqs and so on. This is the heavy duty part now!  Thanks, Duree!
> Thank ya Jeff  I KNEW it!!  I'mma need it, for sure!! Thank you Hugh!
> 
> They gave us these weird jelly filled paperweights. We're supposed to use them, but I tild my husband he's got to cooperate, too
> ...


I wants a paperweight!


rhbama3 said:


> Is it POSSIBLE that Jaguar got on the 4-wheeler and just forgot to tell you?
> 
> 
> One of the many snakes in womans head is a memory snake. It remembers every small transgression that has happened to her. EVER. They never forget.


 oh hush!


Nicodemus said:


> "I would rather get bit by a mad 6 foot diamondback rattlesnake than have to get a shot, even if Jennifer Love Hewitt or Mairead Nesbitt was the nurse and givin` me the shot."
> 
> Nicodemus, August 8th, 2012
> 
> Mark that down...


 todays the 6th.................. 
Quick, Sugar Plum, you got 2 days to work on him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> "I would rather get bit by a mad 6 foot diamondback rattlesnake than have to get a shot, even if Jennifer Love Hewitt or Mairead Nesbitt was the nurse and givin` me the shot."
> 
> Nicodemus, August 8th, 2012
> 
> Mark that down...



Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> "I would rather get bit by a mad 6 foot diamondback rattlesnake than have to get a shot, even if Jennifer Love Hewitt or Mairead Nesbitt was the nurse and givin` me the shot."
> 
> Nicodemus, August 8th, 2012
> 
> Mark that down...



Uhhhhh, today's the 6th, Nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
> I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.





I`ll do that too, and also take an obsidian flake, pour alchohol on it, drink alchohol, and carve a splinter out of my foot. Yours too! But I ain`t particular fond of needles. 

Keebs...corrected!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> todays the 6th..................
> Quick, Sugar Plum, you got 2 days to work on him!



Great minds 

I'm on my way with the needles 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
> I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.



 Silly men


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
> I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.



cant xsplane it , its jus that way! some things the good lord will have ta xsplane


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhhh, today's the 6th, Nick





  I`ve had a couple of gooseneck Coors...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
> I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.



Not scared of needles at all, there's just certain people that I don't want getting to comfortable sticking them in me...


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
> I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.





Doctor said, "boy you got allergies.  I can give you a shot once a month or you can take a pill every day".  So being the tough guy that I am, I take a pill every day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
> I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.



I honestly don't know. I been getting tetanus shots, and the usual numbing shots before getting sewed up most of my life.


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> One of the many snakes in womans head is a memory snake. It remembers every small transgression that has happened to her. EVER. They never forget.


Man, they never forget nothin and you cant get nothin past em either. 


Nicodemus said:


> "I would rather get bit by a mad 6 foot diamondback rattlesnake than have to get a shot, even if Jennifer Love Hewitt or Mairead Nesbitt was the nurse and givin` me the shot."
> 
> Nicodemus, August 6th, 2012
> 
> Mark that down...





Keebs said:


> read on, you'll get the jist of it yet............
> 
> see what I mean?
> quit bogarting the rain!
> ...


Pfft you can have it. Makes the grass grow


Nicodemus said:


> I`ll do that too, and also take an obsidian flake, pour alchohol on it, drink alchohol, and carve a splinter out of my foot. Yours too! But I ain`t particular fond of needles.
> 
> Keebs...corrected!



If it makes ya feel any better, when they cant get it from yer arm they take it from yer neck. (Or used to)

So when you think it cant get any worse .... rong!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Doctor said, "boy you got allergies.  I can give you a shot once a month or you can take a pill every day".  So being the tough guy that I am, I take a pill every day.




 




rhbama3 said:


> I honestly don't know. I been getting tetanus shots, and the usual numbing shots before getting sewed up most of my life.



Ain`t had one of those since July, 1994. I might be due...  




slip said:


> Man, they never forget nothin and you cant get nothin past em either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t had one of those since July, 1994. I might be due...



You are. 
10 years, brother.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I honestly don't know. I been getting tetanus shots, and the usual numbing shots before getting sewed up most of my life.






I'm sorry, I didn't mean to laugh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to laugh.



What'd i say?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You are.
> 10 years, brother.





  And I`m a flintknapper, fool with varmints, retired watermelon thief... well, i reckon I need to find that rattlesnake...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What'd i say?



Maybe all those shots and stitches were caused by the Pookie Curse.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

What's goin on folks. long weekend at the big house.


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to be so scared of needles growing up, then i kinda got used to it .... then i had to have my first cavity filled and they pull out the needle in the metal cover thingy that looks like a horse tranquilizer, i said "hold on, i need some water" got up and left the building.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe all those shots and stitches were caused by the Pookie Curse.



Well.....yeah, thats a given. I have decided over the years that getting sewed is more preferable than the skin staplers. Those suckers hurt coming out! 
That reminds me: i need to go buy an angle grinder to fix my trailer.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll do that too, and also take an obsidian flake, pour alchohol on it, drink alchohol, and carve a splinter out of my foot. Yours too! But I ain`t particular fond of needles.
> 
> Keebs...corrected!





Sugar Plum said:


> Great minds
> 
> I'm on my way with the needles
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had a couple of gooseneck Coors...


 I'm soooo jealous...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not scared of needles at all, there's just certain people that I don't want getting to comfortable sticking them in me...


*self moderate*selfmoderate*selfmoderate


slip said:


> Man, they never forget nothin and you cant get nothin past em either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bless yo heart.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to laugh.


  Hey there, sista from another mista!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What's goin on folks. long weekend at the big house.



snakes vs. shots, wimmens never forget, rain, possible 4-wheeler thievery afoot. You know, the usual.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it POSSIBLE that Jaguar got on the 4-wheeler and just forgot to tell you?
> 
> 
> One of the many snakes in womans head is a memory snake. It remembers every small transgression that has happened to her. EVER. They never forget.



No sir, that was the 1st thing I thought of, but we haven't even been riding it, due to a design flaw in the throttle cable. It's a little inexpensive Taiwan(?) made for kids basically. Still powerful enough for one to get injured terribly or worse though.  The throttle cable frayed at the housing assembly a few yrs back due to being too short (I think), so I replaced it with a brand new one, but it still would sometimes stick while turning. I banned them from riding it at that point, and the battery just died. I've got good footprints in the dirt floor of the barn all around where it was sitting. It was a sure enough PROWLER, and I believe they are from right around here close by 

10-4 on the snakes 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is it that the toughest of men are afraid of needles
> I've seen Hornet drill his fingernail to relieve the pain of a blood blister, but he'll bout faint when he sees a needle.



Never has bothered me until my bout with the surgery and the subsequent trips to the ER afterwards. I bet I got stuck 30 to 40 times during all of that. I had 5 IV's in me at one time, and they'd still stick me in another location to draw blood 3 times a day  Towards the end of it all I wasn't looking anymore. I'd had enough of being a pin cushion.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not scared of needles at all, there's just certain people that I don't want getting to comfortable sticking them in me...



Yeah, if MizT was a nurse she'd STAB a needle in me!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> snakes vs. shots, wimmens never forget, rain, possible 4-wheeler thievery afoot. You know, the usual.





I hate to ask, but... you know...

Some of these folks never had the pleasure to read one...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> snakes vs. shots, wimmens never forget, rain, possible 4-wheeler thievery afoot. You know, the usual.



Thanks Bama...I'm all caught up and don't have to go back and read all the previous posts. 

Oh and wimmenz really don't ever forget.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate to ask, but... you know...
> 
> Some of these folks never had the pleasure to read one...



I do miss those updates...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What's goin on folks. long weekend at the big house.


 hold on a sec..............  


Nicodemus said:


> I hate to ask, but... you know...
> 
> Some of these folks never had the pleasure to read one...


 I was thinking the SAME thing!!!!!!!!!!

How 'bout it Wobert, for "old times sake" PWEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate to ask, but... you know...
> 
> Some of these folks never had the pleasure to read one...





Sterlo58 said:


> I do miss those updates...





Keebs said:


> hold on a sec..............
> 
> I was thinking the SAME thing!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How 'bout it Wobert, for "old times sake" PWEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hold on a sec..............
> 
> I was thinking the SAME thing!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How 'bout it Wobert, for "old times sake" PWEASE!!!!!!!!!



Come on Wobert...how can you resist a PWEASE ???
Besides, wimmenz never forget or give up askin.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Come on Wobert...how can you resist a PWEASE ???
> Besides, wimmenz never forget or_* give up askin*_.....


 don't you mean _*"NAG"*_???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't you mean _*"NAG"*_???



Perzactlyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ya'll let me finish duct taping my 4-wheeler seat and hose the hog brains and blood out of my truck.
Ya'll sure TODAY is worth it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

Right now pore ol` Robert is about as uncomfortable as a terrapin on a hot rock. He can turn us down, but he can`t hurt Keebs and those other precious WOWs feelins.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't you mean _*"NAG"*_???



Just tryin to be politically correct ....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Perzactlyyyyyyyyyyy!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll let me finish duct taping my 4-wheeler seat and hose the hog brains and blood out of my truck.
> Ya'll sure TODAY is worth it?


 we'll take what we can get ~sigh~ I reckon........ 


Nicodemus said:


> Right now pore ol` Robert is about as uncomfortable as a terrapin on a hot rock. He can turn us down, but he can`t hurt Keebs and those other precious WOWs feelins.


 talk about guilt trippin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll let me finish duct taping my 4-wheeler seat and hose the hog brains and blood out of my truck.
> Ya'll sure TODAY is worth it?



I just finished a repair job on my ATV. Sam hit a post and it took a 4 lb hammer, a roll of duct tape and some bailing wire but i got er back together. 

Oh and if you wait till after errybody has their evening libations, the recap might be much more interesting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

What was it you used to call those condensed updates Bama? I ferget 

I loved 'em though


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What was it you used to call those condensed updates Bama? I ferget
> 
> I loved 'em though



The Daily Driveler!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

slip said:


> The Daily Driveler!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Come on Bama...you can't resist a dancin nanner


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Come on Bama...you can't resist a dancin nanner


 He's busy Sterlo............ I just hope he don't get the duct tape stuck in the wrong places & we............... oh wait, that'd just ADD to a DD if he were to add it in.............. Hhhhmmmm --->patiently waiting<----


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

I think I am looking forward to the "Daily Driveler"!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He's busy Sterlo............ I just hope he don't get the duct tape stuck in the wrong places & we............... oh wait, that'd just ADD to a DD if he were to add it in.............. Hhhhmmmm --->patiently waiting<----


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think I am looking forward to the "Daily Driveler"!


They be "DA BOMB".............  Many have tried, but no one has the gift of gab like our very own WobertWoo!









------------> patiently waiting<--------------


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> They be "DA BOMB".............  Many have tried, but no one has the gift of gab like our very own WobertWoo!



True Dat Keebs 

I gotta run to the store and then pick up the youngin from football practice. I will be checkin in later for updates.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

slip said:


> The Daily Driveler!



BINGO!!! 



Keebs said:


>



Whatchu  @ ?  slips memory 



pstrahin said:


> I think I am looking forward to the "Daily Driveler"!



It's awesome!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> BINGO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaawww, at how  The DD can be!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

This edition brought to you by:
Comeaux's Corndog Emporium- cause weiners on a stick are good!

 Memory Lane........ ------>patiently hoping & waiting<-----


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, at how  The DD can be!




10-4


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jus watchin out fer ya since Mud's absence


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4


This edition brought to you by:
SKILLETS DATING SERVICE- helping flingers and duckers connect for over 37 minutes.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

tonights edition brought to you by:
Tagalong & Ruttnbucks homemade F.R.O.G. jam- you can taste the love in every jar!
I have tears rolling from laughing so hard!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> This edition brought to you by:
> SKILLETS DATING SERVICE- helping flingers and duckers connect for over 37 minutes.





Keebs said:


> tonights edition brought to you by:
> Tagalong & Ruttnbucks homemade F.R.O.G. jam- you can taste the love in every jar!
> I have tears rolling from laughing so hard!



I am very anxious to read these.  I hope Pookie delivers a pants wetting post!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am very anxious to read these.  I hope Pookie delivers a pants wetting post!


 I'll have to wait until I get home to find out! but I know it'll be worth it!
Tooddles!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. This last year is the actual nursing program. Everything else was pre reqs and so on. This is the heavy duty part now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, If I can make it through Nursing tortur....... err nursing school.... I have no doubt that you can as well..
They had us practice putting IV's in each other in school!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Had a great morning......the pigs came out a little before 7, the boar came within 10 yards of me. I raised the bow put a pin on him then squeezed the release....THWACK. He went diving back into the brush.....Tracked what little sign I had then found him about 60-70 yards away. Me and bama loaded the 4 wheeler up and got him out in the clear. All in all, it was a fine morning!!!



Dang Good job Tim!!!!!!! Ain't seen you in forever!!!!! Guess your pretty baby girl is in college now ain't she????????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Dang Good job Tim!!!!!!! Ain't seen you in forever!!!!! Guess your pretty baby girl is in college now ain't she????????



Heyyyyyy, It has been a while!!!! We need to have another one of them camping get togethers!! My daughter has a couple of years of highschool yet....then hopefully she will be college bound.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to wait until I get home to find out! but I know it'll be worth it!
> Tooddles!!!!!!!





He better do it, and do it well. If he don`t, I`m gonna ban him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

THE DAILY DRIVELER (Just for kicks edition):
Gobblin's coffee cafe cranks up, Eagle Eye post BLAST blues, Hankus comes to/wakes up early, first day of school, Miguel parties with Lauren Holly!( it was a dream),
mornings, Pstraihan checks out hunting property, KY kudos for thwackin' pork rat, Blood on the ground suffers from um....blood on the ground( and grease), Pookie Jr.?, Quack hits the hay, Timmay the dream weaver, Jeffc on high alert( possible thief around), Keebs okra injury( web kisses sent), future nurse Sugar Plum about to get all clinical, WOW's judging, lunches, dranking, Miguels medieval land mine service, Slip discovers that wimmens never forget anything, rain, snakes in the head(wimmen revisited), SP massive multi-quote, Needles....Nicodemus don't like 'em( most men don't), Hornetbabe disses Hornetbro( needles again), Nic date correction( WOW's like accuracy when it comes to dates), pills vs. shots, suture vs. staples, tetanus shots,  Pookie curse( still got it), Sterlo arrives, Slip cavity escape, Keebs massive multi-quote, WOW's coerce me( can't help it), duct tape and hog blood, Sterlo football ferry service, KY passed nursing school( graded on a curve), surprise visit from TNGirl( hey, Tommie!!)
tonights edition brought to you by:
Uncle Creepy's Day Care Center- Hooked on Quack- proprietor
*location subject to change*


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He better do it, and do it well. If he don`t, I`m gonna ban him!



 Better get to typin' bama!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Better get to typin' bama!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER (Just for kicks edition):
> Gobblin's coffee cafe cranks up, Eagle Eye post BLAST blues, Hankus comes to/wakes up early, first day of school, Miguel parties with Lauren Holly!( it was a dream),
> mornings, Pstraihan checks out hunting property, KY kudos for thwackin' pork rat, Blood on the ground suffers from um....blood on the ground( and grease), Pookie Jr.?, Quack hits the hay, Timmay the dream weaver, Jeffc on high alert( possible thief around), Keebs okra injury( web kisses sent), future nurse Sugar Plum about to get all clinical, WOW's judging, lunches, dranking, Miguels medieval land mine service, Slip discovers that wimmens never forget anything, rain, snakes in the head(wimmen revisited), SP massive multi-quote, Needles....Nicodemus don't like 'em( most men don't), Hornetbabe disses Hornetbro( needles again), Nic date correction( WOW's like accuracy when it comes to dates), pills vs. shots, suture vs. staples, tetanus shots,  Pookie curse( still got it), Sterlo arrives, Slip cavity escape, Keebs massive multi-quote, WOW's coerce me( can't help it), duct tape and hog blood, Sterlo football ferry service, KY passed nursing school( graded on a curve), surprise visit from TNGirl( hey, Tommie!!)
> tonights edition brought to you by:
> ...






Whoooooooot !!!!  Killa job Pooksta !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

I lived through my first day back at the machine shop. Thats about all I can gurantee bout today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

A tip of the hat to Robert! May you go for a full week without gettin` hurt!! Well, at least a day...

Great job on the DD. Thanks!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

You done fine bamer  Now to find hankus more beer........I think theyre outside


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Those Daily Drivelers were the VERY reason I stayed away from the Driveler threads in the first place. None of it made any sense. Now, it's a perfect way to catch up.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You done fine bamer  Now to find hankus more beer........I think theyre outside



You get that recipe for your sister?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Those Daily Drivelers were the VERY reason I stayed away from the Driveler threads in the first place. None of it made any sense. Now, it's a perfect way to catch up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Those Daily Drivelers were the VERY reason I stayed away from the Driveler threads in the first place. None of it made any sense. Now, it's a perfect way to catch up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Those Daily Drivelers were the VERY reason I stayed away from the Driveler threads in the first place. None of it made any sense. Now, it's a perfect way to catch up.



All the confusion and mayhem of the driveler condensed into and easy to read smaller version of confusion and mayhem.... A Redneck's Cliffs notes


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER (Just for kicks edition):
> Gobblin's coffee cafe cranks up, Eagle Eye post BLAST blues, Hankus comes to/wakes up early, first day of school, Miguel parties with Lauren Holly!( it was a dream),
> mornings, Pstraihan checks out hunting property, KY kudos for thwackin' pork rat, Blood on the ground suffers from um....blood on the ground( and grease), Pookie Jr.?, Quack hits the hay, Timmay the dream weaver, Jeffc on high alert( possible thief around), Keebs okra injury( web kisses sent), future nurse Sugar Plum about to get all clinical, WOW's judging, lunches, dranking, Miguels medieval land mine service, Slip discovers that wimmens never forget anything, rain, snakes in the head(wimmen revisited), SP massive multi-quote, Needles....Nicodemus don't like 'em( most men don't), Hornetbabe disses Hornetbro( needles again), Nic date correction( WOW's like accuracy when it comes to dates), pills vs. shots, suture vs. staples, tetanus shots,  Pookie curse( still got it), Sterlo arrives, Slip cavity escape, Keebs massive multi-quote, WOW's coerce me( can't help it), duct tape and hog blood, Sterlo football ferry service, KY passed nursing school( graded on a curve), surprise visit from TNGirl( hey, Tommie!!)
> tonights edition brought to you by:
> ...



Well worth the wait.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> All the confusion and mayhem of the driveler condensed into and easy to read smaller version of confusion and mayhem.... A Redneck's Cliffs notes



Speakin of rednecks, keep your midget butt and bourbon out of my dreams tonight, but if you want to send Lauren over again that'll be ok...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of rednecks, keep your midget butt and bourbon out of my dreams tonight, but if you want to send Lauren over again that'll be ok...



I will send Lauren over when I finish with her......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I will send Lauren over when I finish with her......


----------



## kracker (Aug 6, 2012)

Stuck at my parents house while my father watches WWE Raw.

Shoot me now.

Please


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You get that recipe for your sister?



ummm no. but Im werkin on it



kracker said:


> Stuck at my parents house while my father watches WWE Raw.
> 
> Shoot me now.
> 
> Please



Paddle faster we in the same boat


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER (Just for kicks edition):
> Gobblin's coffee cafe cranks up, Eagle Eye post BLAST blues, Hankus comes to/wakes up early, first day of school, Miguel parties with Lauren Holly!( it was a dream),
> mornings, Pstraihan checks out hunting property, KY kudos for thwackin' pork rat, Blood on the ground suffers from um....blood on the ground( and grease), Pookie Jr.?, Quack hits the hay, Timmay the dream weaver, Jeffc on high alert( possible thief around), Keebs okra injury( web kisses sent), future nurse Sugar Plum about to get all clinical, WOW's judging, lunches, dranking, Miguels medieval land mine service, Slip discovers that wimmens never forget anything, rain, snakes in the head(wimmen revisited), SP massive multi-quote, Needles....Nicodemus don't like 'em( most men don't), Hornetbabe disses Hornetbro( needles again), Nic date correction( WOW's like accuracy when it comes to dates), pills vs. shots, suture vs. staples, tetanus shots,  Pookie curse( still got it), Sterlo arrives, Slip cavity escape, Keebs massive multi-quote, WOW's coerce me( can't help it), duct tape and hog blood, Sterlo football ferry service, KY passed nursing school( graded on a curve), surprise visit from TNGirl( hey, Tommie!!)
> tonights edition brought to you by:
> ...


 Great Job, Wobert!!!!!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Those Daily Drivelers were the VERY reason I stayed away from the Driveler threads in the first place. None of it made any sense. Now, it's a perfect way to catch up.


Ya gotta know us, to Love us!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> All the confusion and mayhem of the driveler condensed into and easy to read smaller version of confusion and mayhem.... _*A Redneck's Cliffs notes*_


BAZinga!!!!


kracker said:


> Stuck at my parents house while my father watches WWE Raw.
> 
> Shoot me now.
> 
> Please


stay on the forum, take a right at the campfire & go two columns, turn left, do the hokie-pokie & check out the PF!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> ummm no. but Im werkin on it
> 
> 
> 
> Paddle faster we in the same boat



She should have it now 

KEEP PADDLIN


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> She should have it now





It's the only one I use. And it turns out some good product. I tried the same recipe with strawberry jello and the strawberry completely washed out the fig taste. I think I prefer plain ol' sweet fig jam.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's the only one I use. And it turns out some good product. I tried the same recipe with strawberry jello and the strawberry completely washed out the fig taste. I think I prefer plain ol' sweet fig jam.


 Granma's recipe or another one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Too,,,,,,,,,,,,much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ice,,,,,,,,,,,cream............

I feel like the Michelin Man.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too,,,,,,,,,,,,much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ice,,,,,,,,,,,cream............
> 
> I feel like the Michelin Man.......


 c'mere, let me po........... oh, you mean the tire guy............ never mind...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> c'mere, let me po........... oh, you mean the tire guy............ never mind...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Granma's recipe or another one?



No, not hers. Another one I'd been given. I'll be tryin' your grandma's if I can get another batch off the tree


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER (Just for kicks edition):
> Gobblin's coffee cafe cranks up, Eagle Eye post BLAST blues, Hankus comes to/wakes up early, first day of school, Miguel parties with Lauren Holly!( it was a dream),
> mornings, Pstraihan checks out hunting property, KY kudos for thwackin' pork rat, Blood on the ground suffers from um....blood on the ground( and grease), Pookie Jr.?, Quack hits the hay, Timmay the dream weaver, Jeffc on high alert( possible thief around), Keebs okra injury( web kisses sent), future nurse Sugar Plum about to get all clinical, WOW's judging, lunches, dranking, Miguels medieval land mine service, Slip discovers that wimmens never forget anything, rain, snakes in the head(wimmen revisited), SP massive multi-quote, Needles....Nicodemus don't like 'em( most men don't), Hornetbabe disses Hornetbro( needles again), Nic date correction( WOW's like accuracy when it comes to dates), pills vs. shots, suture vs. staples, tetanus shots,  Pookie curse( still got it), Sterlo arrives, Slip cavity escape, Keebs massive multi-quote, WOW's coerce me( can't help it), duct tape and hog blood, Sterlo football ferry service, KY passed nursing school( graded on a curve), surprise visit from TNGirl( hey, Tommie!!)
> tonights edition brought to you by:
> ...



I DO miss these updates. Didn't haveta read back 3 pages. Job well done Wobbert Woo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Welllllllllll, looks like ole Lester actually wasn't "one step ahead of the mods" . . .



BANNED!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Blast goody


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Granma's recipe or another one?



send me grammas, sis has at lest a batch still green on the tree


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No, not hers. Another one I'd been given. I'll be tryin' your grandma's if I can get another batch off the tree


~whew~ ok, but I'd half it to make sure it isn't too much for ya if you can......... but I think it's soooooo good!
OH, have you seen THIS????? I WANT ONE!!!
http://www.freshpreservingstore.com...CAID=FPSRGO3&gclid=CJ34-N6n1LECFQeR7QodYnYAzg


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllll, looks like ole Lester actually wasn't "one step ahead of the mods" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> BANNED!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~whew~ ok, but I'd half it to make sure it isn't too much for ya if you can......... but I think it's soooooo good!
> OH, have you seen THIS????? I WANT ONE!!!
> http://www.freshpreservingstore.com...CAID=FPSRGO3&gclid=CJ34-N6n1LECFQeR7QodYnYAzg



Looks like I'll be adding another item to my annual wish list for Christmas


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> send me grammas, sis has at lest a batch still green on the tree


Sugar, you got it handy?  I"m not sure I have it on this one, but I'll go check!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sugar, you got it handy?  I"m not sure I have it on this one, but I'll go check!



Yep, I'll forward it to both of y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Looks like I'll be adding another item to my annual wish list for Christmas



Oh Yeah?!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Yeah?!!!



Yep. It's a super duper jam maker 

Along with about another 50 things


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Gotta get babies to bed. Back later!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllll, looks like ole Lester actually wasn't "one step ahead of the mods" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> BANNED!!!



OOOOOPS........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2012)

guest gone rack monster calls.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, I'll forward it to both of y'all!



Got it, sent it 



gobbleinwoods said:


> guest gone rack monster calls.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> guest gone rack monster calls.





Hankus said:


> Got it, sent it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, I'll forward it to both of y'all!





Sugar Plum said:


> Looks like I'll be adding another item to my annual wish list for Christmas


Some Wal Mart's carry it too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllll, looks like ole Lester actually wasn't "one step ahead of the mods" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> BANNED!!!


Makes me go HHHhhhhmmmmmmm


gobbleinwoods said:


> guest gone rack monster calls.


 Nite-nite gobbler, sweet dreams!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


Gobbler has gone to bed & Hankus got the recipe from Sugar & sent it on to his sister.............. Man are you slackin!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllll, looks like ole Lester actually wasn't "one step ahead of the mods" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> BANNED!!!



gonna miss them pics of dem BIG fish


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> gonna miss them pics of dem BIG fish



Eh, just type the "right" words into Google, and you'll get some pretty nice pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, just type the "right" words into Google, and you'll get some pretty nice pics



Puppies?????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Puppies?????



I said the "right" words....puppies will get ya tiny, fluffy things with teeth and slobber!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, just type the "right" words into Google, and you'll get some pretty nice pics



Did dat one time, had to buy a new puter


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Did dat one time, had to buy a new puter



D'oh!

I learned that ya had to have the proper programs runnin' ahead of time before viewin' certain things


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I said the "right" words....puppies will get ya tiny, fluffy things with teeth and slobber!






Miguel is "fluffy" has a tooth and slobbers ???  He sho ain't no puppy . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miguel is "fluffy" has a tooth and slobbers ???  He sho ain't no puppy . . .



Oh lawd! 



He may not be a puppy, but he is perty dern cute


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd!
> 
> 
> 
> He may not be a puppy, but he is perty dern cute





Why yes, yes he is !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like the recent banning has attracted the "bold" ones. Gonna check out for the night  See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## kracker (Aug 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>



Does your glass have barry husseins logo on it?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> Does your glass have barry husseins logo on it?



He is stoked


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



About time to crank up the loader ain't it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> About time to crank up the loader ain't it!!





Sooner, or later, working on 84 hrs this week !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2012)

White screen was blinding this morning.  Lasted a long time also:  changed furnace filter, cleaned water system filter, shot bow, checked to veggies in freezer, read a few papers, and drank lots of coffee.   Anyone want some java juice?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  You are right, that dang white screen is soooooo annoying and it takes forever for the pages to load before I can even post also.

The coffee is good as I need it to get going this morning.  Hope everyone has a productive day today and please send me some more rain on my property up in the country if possible.  Even if it does finally rain in that area, it seems to miss it most every time lately.  It is discouraging when you get a couple of miles from it and water is standing all over but when I get to the gate, absolutely no rain has fallen at all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> the daily driveler (just for kicks edition):
> gobblin's coffee cafe cranks up, eagle eye post blast blues, hankus comes to/wakes up early, first day of school, miguel parties with lauren holly!( it was a dream),
> mornings, pstraihan checks out hunting property, ky kudos for thwackin' pork rat, blood on the ground suffers from um....blood on the ground( and grease), pookie jr.?, quack hits the hay, timmay the dream weaver, jeffc on high alert( possible thief around), keebs okra injury( web kisses sent), future nurse sugar plum about to get all clinical, wow's judging, lunches, dranking, miguels medieval land mine service, slip discovers that wimmens never forget anything, rain, snakes in the head(wimmen revisited), sp massive multi-quote, needles....nicodemus don't like 'em( most men don't), hornetbabe disses hornetbro( needles again), nic date correction( wow's like accuracy when it comes to dates), pills vs. Shots, suture vs. Staples, tetanus shots,  pookie curse( still got it), sterlo arrives, slip cavity escape, keebs massive multi-quote, wow's coerce me( can't help it), duct tape and hog blood, sterlo football ferry service, ky passed nursing school( graded on a curve), surprise visit from tngirl( hey, tommie!!)
> tonights edition brought to you by:
> ...




OK, I think that we should vote for BAMA  for president  because he has it all together and he knows what is really going on in the world !!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 7, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I think that we should vote for BAMA  for president  because he has it all together and he knows what is really going on in the world !!!!



That's cause he has "Pookie-vision"  

Morning everyone and welcome to Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Tick tock, tick tock, GO clock GOOOOOO !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That's cause he has "Pookie-vision"
> 
> Morning everyone and welcome to Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tick tock, tick tock, GO clock GOOOOOO !!!


I hope that's not the sound of a bomb about to go off..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope that's not the sound of a bomb about to go off..



Pffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffffft



Scratch yawn repeat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus has an air leak this morning..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hankus has an air leak this morning..



Hey, Lauren wanted me to tell you good morning....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey, Lauren wanted me to tell you good morning....



That's OK, AJ said to tell her hey..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it Friday yet......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is it Friday yet......



Close,,,,,,,,verrrrrrrrrrry close...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close,,,,,,,,verrrrrrrrrrry close...



Guess that'll be ok.......Gonna be a slow week at the big house anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Guess that'll be ok.......Gonna be a slow week at the big house anyway.



That's a very very bad thing. Usually slow weeks at Phoebe leave way to much time for Pookie to find things that need fixin, and we all know what that leads to..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a very very bad thing. Usually slow weeks at Phoebe leave way to much time for Pookie to find things that need fixin, and we all know what that leads to..



I have plenty of suture, numbing medicine, and bandages on hand.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Afternoon idjits,  get yer lazy hindendz in gear and go to werk!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon idjits,  get yer lazy hindendz in gear and go to werk!



Nope.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 7, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody



Mernin Hoss...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope.


dang americanized messican 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody



what up W2H


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

later folks.......have a good un'!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 7, 2012)

Wassup youins.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 7, 2012)

*Hey Miguel*

Does BING Maps have an interactive map like Google Earth?


----------



## kracker (Aug 7, 2012)

Morning folks...

Since y'all were talking about needles and some women doing stuff that dosen't make a lot of sense..........

I have blood drawn every week by a home health care nurse to check my coumadin level. Yesterday I had a new nurse come out, when she got ready to draw she informed me that she could not use my picc line to get the blood so she was going to stick me. 

I informed her that she had one chance and that was it, luckily she got my vein on the first shot. 

I get a phone call later on telling me that the blood has clotted in the tubes on the way to the hospital and couldn't be used. I'm sitting here waiting on another nurse to draw blood again.



Now for the bad part, my wife gave my daughter my new flatscreen that I bought last year, just before I broke my ankle.
Her reasoning: " well, you're here at your parents house and I never watch it so I just gave it to Heather to put in their new house".


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks...
> 
> Since y'all were talking about needles and some women doing stuff that dosen't make a lot of sense..........
> 
> ...


 so not cool!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks...
> 
> Since y'all were talking about needles and some women doing stuff that dosen't make a lot of sense..........
> 
> ...



Walkin down the line, gettin stuck in each arm as you go by. Ahhhh, those were the days...

Now, I've got no patience for someone that can't draw blood. When I went to get typed, a long time ago, the igernent chic had no clue what she was doing and stuck me 7 times trying to get blood. I finally  asked them what lab did the typing, they told me, I took my paperwork and went there and was done in 20 seconds by someone that had a clue what they were doing.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Walkin down the line, gettin stuck in each arm as you go by. Ahhhh, those were the days...
> 
> Now, _*I've got no patience for someone that can't draw blood.*_ When I went to get typed, a long time ago, the igernent chic had no clue what she was doing and stuck me 7 times trying to get blood. I finally  asked them what lab did the typing, they told me, I took my paperwork and went there and was done in 20 seconds by someone that had a clue what they were doing.


I'm the same way, my veins are deep & they roll, when I give blood, I tell them that & let them know, they get ONE chance, period............. got stuck multiple times when I was younger during a hospital stay, when my great aunt (who was an LPN there at the time) found out, she cleaned house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm the same way, my veins are deep & they roll, when I give blood, I tell them that & let them know, they get ONE chance, period............. got stuck multiple times when I was younger during a hospital stay, when my great aunt (who was an LPN there at the time) found out, she cleaned house!



I like the one they used for an IV when I went in many years ago for a day surgery. It looked like a McDonalds straw. Biggest galdanged needle I've ever seen in my life. Thank God for Lidocaine and a good stickin nurse...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Walkin down the line, gettin stuck in each arm as you go by. Ahhhh, those were the days...
> 
> Now, I've got no patience for someone that can't draw blood. When I went to get typed, a long time ago, the igernent chic had no clue what she was doing and stuck me 7 times trying to get blood. I finally  asked them what lab did the typing, they told me, I took my paperwork and went there and was done in 20 seconds by someone that had a clue what they were doing.





Keebs said:


> I'm the same way, my veins are deep & they roll, when I give blood, I tell them that & let them know, they get ONE chance, period............. got stuck multiple times when I was younger during a hospital stay, when my great aunt (who was an LPN there at the time) found out, she cleaned house!



y'all gots ta talk about somethin else ppppplease


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the one they used for an IV when I went in many years ago for a day surgery. It looked like a McDonalds straw. Biggest galdanged needle I've ever seen in my life. Thank God for Lidocaine and a good stickin nurse...


Oh I hated to see them big boys come out!


blood on the ground said:


> y'all gots ta talk about somethin else ppppplease


 problems?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Hoss...






Er uhm Hugh ???  Didnja mean Shetland pony . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all gots ta talk about somethin else ppppplease



Wimp...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wimp...



SO!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Hugh ???  Didnja mean Shetland pony . . .



He just does a hit and run in the mornings anyways. I knew he'd never see my response..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Gotta crash folks !!!!  Only 48 hrs to go and I'll have knocked out this 84 hr week !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash folks !!!!  Only 48 hrs to go and I'll have knocked out this 84 hr week !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Moanin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash folks !!!!  Only 48 hrs to go and I'll have knocked out this 84 hr week !!!!



Then it's "Party at Quacks"???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....


 you too, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

fried runnin gear, pintos and steamed cabbage... come on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you too, huh?



 Heck yeah....couldn't sleep much on guard duty!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fried runnin gear, pintos and steamed cabbage... come on!





Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah....couldn't sleep much on guard duty!


 my trouble was I gave all three dogs their flea pill.......... of all the scatchin & gnawin going on......... that and a dream I had about my Daddy.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fried runnin gear, pintos and steamed cabbage... come on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hey Jefro. Get out there and do a sun dance. I need to mow and it's too wet...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> my trouble was I gave all three dogs their flea pill.......... of all the scatchin & gnawin going on......... that and a dream I had about my Daddy.......



  

What's wiff all these dreams lately?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jefro. Get out there and do a sun dance. I need to mow and it's too wet...



10-4, hard to believe, but it's already needin here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> my trouble was I gave all three dogs their flea pill.......... of all the scatchin & gnawin going on......... that and a dream I had about my Daddy.......





Jeff C. said:


>



dont be skeared


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dont be skeared


 forgot, I don't have computer-smell-o-vision yet!


Jeff C. said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

We have a friend with a hairless chihuahua named Elvis.

Just sayin..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have a friend with a hairless *chihuahua* named Elvis.
> 
> Just sayin..



I thought this guy was a lefty in the PF.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I thought this guy was a lefty in the PF.



No, you're thinking of ClueWho?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER (Just for kicks edition):
> Gobblin's coffee cafe cranks up, Eagle Eye post BLAST blues, Hankus comes to/wakes up early, first day of school, Miguel parties with Lauren Holly!( it was a dream),
> mornings, Pstraihan checks out hunting property, KY kudos for thwackin' pork rat, Blood on the ground suffers from um....blood on the ground( and grease), Pookie Jr.?, Quack hits the hay, Timmay the dream weaver, Jeffc on high alert( possible thief around), Keebs okra injury( web kisses sent), future nurse Sugar Plum about to get all clinical, WOW's judging, lunches, dranking, Miguels medieval land mine service, Slip discovers that wimmens never forget anything, rain, snakes in the head(wimmen revisited), SP massive multi-quote, Needles....Nicodemus don't like 'em( most men don't), Hornetbabe disses Hornetbro( needles again), Nic date correction( WOW's like accuracy when it comes to dates), pills vs. shots, suture vs. staples, tetanus shots,  Pookie curse( still got it), Sterlo arrives, Slip cavity escape, Keebs massive multi-quote, WOW's coerce me( can't help it), duct tape and hog blood, Sterlo football ferry service, KY passed nursing school( graded on a curve), surprise visit from TNGirl( hey, Tommie!!)
> tonights edition brought to you by:
> ...



WOW...how have we lived without these ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> WOW...how have we lived without these ?



I DO NOT know!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> WOW...how have we lived without these ?


 Really!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> WOW...how have we lived without these ?



thats funny i dont care who ya are thats funny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Pookie didn't incur near as many injuries when he was actively involved in producing the Daily Driveler. Whether that is because of the enormous amount of time involved in collecting the daily info and then condensing it into a readable product, thus drastically reducing the amount of free time available for him to engage in activities that created "seeing Jesus" moments or not isn't conclusive yet. But one thing is for sure, if he will stick to the driveler he will more than likely retain more of his own blood and not be near as sore the next day..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I remember correctly, Pookie didn't incur near as many injuries when he was actively involved in producing the Daily Driveler. Whether that is because of the enormous amount of time involved in collecting the daily info and then condensing it into a readable product, thus drastically reducing the amount of free time available for him to engage in activities that created "seeing Jesus" moments or not isn't conclusive yet. But one thing is for sure, if he will stick to the driveler he will more than likely retain more of his own blood and not be near as sore the next day..



Hmmmmm.........never really thought about that but you may be on to something.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Really!



 Where IS Mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I remember correctly, Pookie didn't incur near as many injuries when he was actively involved in producing the Daily Driveler. Whether that is because of the enormous amount of time involved in collecting the daily info and then condensing it into a readable product, thus drastically reducing the amount of free time available for him to engage in activities that created "seeing Jesus" moments or not isn't conclusive yet. But one thing is for sure, if he will stick to the driveler he will more than likely retain more of his own blood and not be near as sore the next day..





Good observation!!

Just got a little shower here, Mig!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I remember correctly, Pookie didn't incur near as many injuries when he was actively involved in producing the Daily Driveler. Whether that is because of the enormous amount of time involved in collecting the daily info and then condensing it into a readable product, thus drastically reducing the amount of free time available for him to engage in activities that created "seeing Jesus" moments or not isn't conclusive yet. But one thing is for sure, if he will stick to the driveler he will more than likely retain more of his own blood and not be near as sore the next day..





I second this motion, with all appurtenances appurtainin`, herewith, therefore...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where IS Mud



 aint seen him round these parts in dayz


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I second this motion, with all appurtenances appurtainin`, herewith, therefore...




  

You sound like a Redneck Lawyer!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where IS Mud



No ma'am, you see Mud would've said, "Really??", and Keebs said, "Really!"........hear the difference?  

No matter, Hellllooooo there!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where IS Mud


 They added to his work load, he don't have much time to breathe here lately........


Nicodemus said:


> I second this motion, with all appurtenances appurtainin`, herewith, therefore...


 say WHAAAAaaaaaaaa?????????


Jeff C. said:


> You sound like a Redneck Lawyer!!


"Redneck *Something*"!

Grilled pok chop & fresh squash casserole...........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2012)

Elvis has left the building...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You sound like a Redneck Lawyer!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Elvis has left the building...



You saw him too??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am, you see Mud would've said, "Really??", and Keebs said, "Really!"........hear the difference?
> 
> No matter, Hellllooooo there!



I stand corrected. I DO hear the difference. 

Hellloooo there back at cha.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am, you see Mud would've said, "Really??", and Keebs said, "Really!"........hear the difference?
> 
> No matter, Hellllooooo there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



What's your retainer fee?  A decent huntin dog or two, a pregnant heifer, or maybe a couple 2 dozen chickens.... theys some BAD youts runnin round here, may need yo services!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 7, 2012)

Goin to the dentist to see bout this durn broke tooth. 

Later chilluns.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Goin to the dentist to see bout this durn broke tooth.
> 
> Later chilluns.



yikes!!! dentist are from the devil  I got one up top that needs to be seviced but im thinkin jack daniels and a small pair of channel locks will werk.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Rat shak lunch  Bet it gets dangerful later


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rat shak lunch  Bet it gets dangerful later



Egg salad sammiches....I'm can prolly hold my own


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Afternoon drive-by........... 
Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got home from work.
Today is D- Day. I've been dreading it fo weeks but it has finally arrived. My little girl is loading her car and Bubbette i loading the truck for the trip to Statesboro. Gonna feel weird tomorrow morning seeing her room empty and hoping they get her settled at Georgia Southern okay. I just wasn't ready for this yet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon drive-by...........
> Hope everyone is having a good day


 slow down, you almost stepped over me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work.
> Today is D- Day. I've been dreading it fo weeks but it has finally arrived. My little girl is loading her car and Bubbette i loading the truck for the trip to Statesboro. Gonna feel weird tomorrow morning seeing her room empty and hoping they get her settled at Georgia Southern okay. I just wasn't ready for this yet.



Know the feeling bama!!  

Although, mine came back and is now commuting locally


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work.
> Today is D- Day. I've been dreading it fo weeks but it has finally arrived. My little girl is loading her car and Bubbette i loading the truck for the trip to Statesboro. Gonna feel weird tomorrow morning seeing her room empty and hoping they get her settled at Georgia Southern okay. I just wasn't ready for this yet.


 it'll be ok........ after a while..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Elvis has left the building...



The Chihuahua? or the fat guy in the rhinestone studded jumpsuit?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon drive-by...........
> Hope everyone is having a good day



Howdy KYBO!! Backatcha


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work.
> Today is D- Day. I've been dreading it fo weeks but it has finally arrived. My little girl is loading her car and Bubbette i loading the truck for the trip to Statesboro. Gonna feel weird tomorrow morning seeing her room empty and hoping they get her settled at Georgia Southern okay. I just wasn't ready for this yet.



Don't worry Bama. I went there (note avatar) and so did my oldest son. Don't believe a word you hear about it being a party school....

    

Ok...now I'm really off to the dentist.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 7, 2012)

One of my mechanics sons entered a mount at Buckarama.  He won best in show and for this received a CVA 50 cal muzzle loader.  He didn't want it and I bought it for 150 bucks.  I am happy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work.
> Today is D- Day. I've been dreading it fo weeks but it has finally arrived. My little girl is loading her car and Bubbette i loading the truck for the trip to Statesboro. Gonna feel weird tomorrow morning seeing her room empty and hoping they get her settled at Georgia Southern okay. I just wasn't ready for this yet.



Are we REALLY  EVER ready. 
Thank goodness mine is at home a commuting. 




Sterlo58 said:


> Don't worry Bama. I went there (note avatar) and so did my oldest son. Don't believe a word you hear about it being a party school....
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...now I'm really off to the dentist.


Not good............I went there as well. 

Good luck with the dentist. Just had my back tooth pulled last Thursday. Still can't eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> One of my mechanics sons entered a mount at Buckarama.  He won best in show and for this received a CVA 50 cal muzzle loader.  He didn't want it and I bought it for 150 bucks.  I am happy.



Well durn....why didn't he want it?  Good for you though!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> One of my mechanics sons entered a mount at Buckarama.  He won best in show and for this received a CVA 50 cal muzzle loader.  He didn't want it and I bought it for 150 bucks.  I am happy.



happy for ya phil but i hope i never own another troubleloader..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well durn....why didn't he want it?  Good for you though!!



He said he felt like it would be too much trouble.  It is a lot easier to load 5 bullets than one sabot. 




blood on the ground said:


> happy for ya phil but i hope i never own another troubleloader..



I used to have a big time 20 years ago.  I had a Hawkins 54 cal that was a ball.  I haven't used on since, but my son wants one so I'll give it to him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's your retainer fee?  A decent huntin dog or two, a pregnant heifer, or maybe a couple 2 dozen chickens.... theys some BAD youts runnin round here, may need yo services!!





Bottle of good sippin` bourbon, and I`ll even dispose of the bodies...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Good afternoon, folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon, folks!



STAWK!!!

Hey there stanger.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> STAWK!!!
> 
> Hey there stanger.



Why, HELLO!

Hope all y'all are well and prosperous!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Howdy, William.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Why, HELLO!
> 
> Hope all y'all are well and prosperous!



Can't speak for all. I well,  don't know about the presperous part.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon, folks!


 STAWWKER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, William.



Hey Nic! Thought about you last weekend while boiling peanuts!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't speak for all. I well,  don't know about the presperous part.



I know what you mean, I am broke but happy!



Keebs said:


> STAWWKER!!!!!!!!!!!



What's up Keebo?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up Keebo?


workin on invoices & watching folks come & go on here........... how's your Mom doing? and your mini-me?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> workin on invoices & watching folks come & go on here........... how's your Mom doing? and your mini-me?



Mom is a lot better. Finally got all the numbers under control, and feeling A LOT better. Lost a good bit of weight and is getting more and more active again. She will be cracking the whip on my dad again soon!

Lil man is doing good. Growing up way too fast. He is a lil charmer and he knows it. He works my mom as hard as he can go!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Mom is a lot better. Finally got all the numbers under control, and feeling A LOT better. Lost a good bit of weight and is getting more and more active again. She will be cracking the whip on my dad again soon!
> 
> Lil man is doing good. Growing up way too fast. He is a lil charmer and he knows it. He works my mom as hard as he can go!


 Great news!!!  Oh you just leave Lil Man alone, he's just takin after his Daddy!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Great news!!!  Oh you just leave Lil Man alone, he's just takin after his Daddy!



He loves to go fishing and plunder in the woods, so yeah he IS taking after me!

He even eats bananna pudding every chance he gets too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> He loves to go fishing and plunder in the woods, so yeah he IS taking after me!
> 
> He even eats bananna pudding every chance he gets too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

i need ta win the lottery


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i need ta win the lottery



No you don't, I do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> STAWWKER!!!!!!!!!!!



You a fine one to be talking. Followed me to the Sports Forum, did ya? How'd you talk HDM03 into going with you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i need ta win the lottery


 win some for me too, please!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> You a fine one to be talking. Followed me to the Sports Forum, did ya? How'd you talk HDM03 into going with you?


 you saw that???????
 dangit, he followed me AGAIN!!  I swear, I'm gonna get Nic to put that ankle bracelet back on him!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

If it keeps raining here I am gonna have to build an arc. The two mosquitoes, the two ticks, the two redbugs, and the two deer flies are not invited.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> If it keeps raining here I am gonna have to build an arc. The two mosquitoes, the two ticks, the two redbugs, and the two deer flies are not invited.



What is this "rain" of which you speak? 
We seem to have a forcefield around my area. It keeps splitting and going around.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Bitterroot just got an insurance adjustment!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What is this "rain" of which you speak?
> We seem to have a forcefield around my area. It keeps splitting and going around.



Plan a fishing trip! You KNOW that will bring on some weather!

We have had at least a little rain daily for almost a week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Plan a fishing trip! You KNOW that will bring on some weather!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> No you don't, I do.


NO ME DO, I SAID IT FIRST 


Keebs said:


> win some for me too, please!!!!!!
> 
> you saw that???????
> dangit, he followed me AGAIN!!  I swear, I'm gonna get Nic to put that ankle bracelet back on him!


You know i will lil lady 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



its rainin sideways in marietta now with a lot of sparky!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> now with a lot of *sparky*!!



Nuh Uhhhh, I'm over here...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Plan a fishing trip! You KNOW that will bring on some weather!
> 
> We have had at least a little rain daily for almost a week.



My curse doesn't work around my house. Only wherever i'm hunting and fishing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh Uhhhh, I'm over here...



 idjit!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My curse doesn't work around my house. Only wherever i'm hunting and fishing.


 weren't you gonna bring me some jerky tonight???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My curse doesn't work around my house. Only wherever i'm hunting and fishing.



Load the boat and head for Blackshear. I'm bettin you're wrong...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My curse doesn't work around my house. Only wherever i'm hunting and fishing.




Thats how it works when I plan to go to the coast. 




Keebs said:


> weren't you gonna bring me some jerky tonight???



I am ready to shoot some deer! Been out of jerky for a while now! Down to 3 packs of ground and 1 pack of cubed and 1/2 backstrap!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Load the boat and head for Blackshear. I'm bettin you're wrong...



Or even Lake Worth, that is closer to him.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Or even Lake Worth, that is closer to him.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



The lake by Cheehaw Park in Albany. The Flint River and Kinchafoonie (sp?) Creek are dammed up to make Lake Worth.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> The lake by Cheehaw Park in Albany. The Flint River and Kinchafoonie (sp?) Creek are dammed up to make Lake Worth.


I forgot about that one! I thought it was renamed Lake Cheehaw.............


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I forgot about that one! I thought it was renamed Lake Cheehaw.............



IDK, could be. My old bass club used to fish there once in a while. They should call it the dead sea.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> weren't you gonna bring me some jerky tonight???


How'd you know i made jerky? 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> The lake by Cheehaw Park in Albany. The Flint River and Kinchafoonie (sp?) Creek are dammed up to make Lake Worth.


Nobody around here calls it Lake Worth. It's Lake Chehaw.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How'd you know i made jerky?
> 
> Nobody around here calls it Lake Worth. It's Lake Chehaw.



It should be called Silt Lake. I think it's only about 2ft. deep now...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How'd you know i made jerky?
> 
> Nobody around here calls it Lake Worth. It's Lake Chehaw.


 I'm goooooood!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm gonna get 30 minutes worth of work done before I head home. See y'all later!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I'm gonna get 30 minutes worth of work done before I head home. See y'all later!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It should be called Silt Lake. I think it's only about 2ft. deep now...



Yep. You got two channels on the Philema rd. to muckalee/kinchafoonee side of the lake that may get 7 feet deep. The rest of that side is around 4 feet and shallower. If you go to the river side past the dam, it gets a fair amount deeper but shallows up as you get closer to the mouth of the river.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

And where the Muckalee and the Kinchafoonee run together, they make a short creek that runs about a half mile before it runs into the Flint. It`s called the Muckafoonee Creek. Ain`t that a confluence of imponderables???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Dangit, somebody better start reminding me of the time!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dangit, somebody better start reminding me of the time!!!



Hey keebs, , , , , , , , It's time!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And where the Muckalee and the Kinchafoonee run together, they make a short creek that runs about a half mile before it runs into the Flint. It`s called the Muckafoonee Creek. Ain`t that a confluence of imponderables???



I keep wondering how the frogging and crawfish trapping might be around and up those creeks and sloughs. 
I definitely plan to get back into frogging next year. Still got all those crawfish traps gathering dust right now too.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I keep wondering how the frogging and crawfish trapping might be around and up those creeks and sloughs.
> I definitely plan to get back into frogging next year. Still got all those crawfish traps gathering dust right now too.



Do you use pillow traps? I have been wanting to make some. I have a commercial box style trap, but saw on you tube about making the pillow traps for very little $ per trap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2012)

flying through.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Do you use pillow traps? I have been wanting to make some. I have a commercial box style trap, but saw on you tube about making the pillow traps for very little $ per trap.



If i make some again, they will be pillow traps. I made some minnow trap style traps a couple of years ago. They worked TOO well. I caught fish, sirens, tons of bullfrog tadpoles, and a few crawfish.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Do you use pillow traps? I have been wanting to make some. I have a commercial box style trap, but saw on you tube about making the pillow traps for very little $ per trap.



Hey man  Good to see ya around my friend


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If i make some again, they will be pillow traps. I made some minnow trap style traps a couple of years ago. They worked TOO well. I caught fish, sirens, tons of bullfrog tadpoles, and a few crawfish.



LOL! I had a buddy throw a trap back in the water one time that had a siren in it! Freaked him out! I had to empty the trap!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey man  Good to see ya around my friend



Hey Hankus!

Yeah I been MIA too long. Got a night off from the gal tonite. Gonna drink a few beers with yall for a lil while


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey Hankus!
> 
> Yeah I been MIA too long. Got a night off from the gal tonite. Gonna drink a few beers with yall for a lil while



PBR an griz to ease the aches of the day here


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> LOL! I had a buddy throw a trap back in the water one time that had a siren in it! Freaked him out! I had to empty the trap!



Well, you can imagine my surprise when i picked up the trap and saw what i thought was an eel going nuts! You can also imagine my disgust when i picked a trap up with a dead one in it. Man, that was the most foul stench i've ever smelled! Much worse than week old fishheads!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey Hankus!
> 
> Yeah I been MIA too long. Got a night off from the gal tonite. Gonna drink a few beers with yall for a lil while





Hankus said:


> PBR an griz to ease the aches of the day here


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Wassa siren doin in water  I only hear em when the cops is behind me


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



That minds me to dig up a shot after my shower


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That minds me to dig up a shot after my shower



Dig it Bub, I have no idea how to use my son's phone/computer.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> PBR an griz to ease the aches of the day here



Natty's and Marlboro Lites By The Big Pine Tree!



rhbama3 said:


> Well, you can imagine my surprise when i picked up the trap and saw what i thought was an eel going nuts! You can also imagine my disgust when i picked a trap up with a dead one in it. Man, that was the most foul stench i've ever smelled! Much worse than week old fishheads!



Those are cool creatures! Never had to deal with a dead one, thank goodness!  The couple of live ones I have dealt with before smelled bad enough as it is... There are some in a springhead drain willow pond by my house. I want to get one out to show Jacob.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dig it Bub, I have no idea how to use my son's phone/computer.







What's fer suppa at Cafe de 356?

I am thinking a big ole omlette here at the poor house....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Dang cursor is invisible!!!  

How y'all is???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang cursor is invisible!!!
> 
> How y'all is???



What cursor?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang cursor is invisible!!!
> 
> How y'all is???



Grand! How u is?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What cursor?



I was a cursor today when my store had warm beer. The freezer fixed that in a jiffy tho...


----------



## Artmom (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys............................what's goin' on in here tonight?????? Figured I'd stop by on my last night of freedom = SCHOOL starts back (for teachers, here) TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's fer suppa at Cafe de 356?
> 
> I am thinking a big ole omlette here at the poor house....





We had meatloaf, mashed taters, cream 12 peas, corn, maters, onions, hot relish for the peas, and in a little bit, a hot caramel sunday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey guys............................what's goin' on in here tonight?????? Figured I'd stop by on my last night of freedom = SCHOOL starts back (for teachers, here) TOMORROW!!!





Hey you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey guys............................what's goin' on in here tonight?????? Figured I'd stop by on my last night of freedom = SCHOOL starts back (for teachers, here) TOMORROW!!!



Evenin ma'am. You ready to be shackled to a desk in front of a bunch of crumb munchers for 180 days?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey guys............................what's goin' on in here tonight?????? Figured I'd stop by on my last night of freedom = SCHOOL starts back (for teachers, here) TOMORROW!!!



Howdy, Sarah!!! 
Speaking of school, i just watched my youngest drive off to Georgia Southern with all her possessions. It feels weird to look at an empty room. 
Man, this pollen has my allergies acting up.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey guys............................what's goin' on in here tonight?????? Figured I'd stop by on my last night of freedom = SCHOOL starts back (for teachers, here) TOMORROW!!!



Just living the dream!

I hope you have classrooms full of good kids, nothing like me whatsoever!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Beat cha Hankus! 
Lawd I look like somepin you can't say on here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beat cha Hankus!
> Lawd I look like somepin you can't say on here.



You've got a beard???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We had meatloaf, mashed taters, cream 12 peas, corn, maters, onions, hot relish for the peas, and in a little bit, a hot caramel sunday.



You know where to send the leftovers and a big ol sunday don't you?



rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Sarah!!!
> Speaking of school, i just watched my youngest drive off to Georgia Southern with all her possessions. It feels weird to look at an empty room.
> Man, this pollen has my allergies acting up.....



I know that is tough. As fast as Jacob is growing up, it will be next week and he will be going off to jail, err,  college.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What cursor?



That's what I was sayin!!   Had to reboot....



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Grand! How u is?
> 
> 
> 
> I was a cursor today when my store had warm beer. The freezer fixed that in a jiffy tho...



Lucky you!!! I haven't been Grand in a while 



Artmom said:


> Hey guys............................what's goin' on in here tonight?????? Figured I'd stop by on my last night of freedom = SCHOOL starts back (for teachers, here) TOMORROW!!!



Howdy doo, Ms Artmom!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beat cha Hankus!
> Lawd I look like somepin you can't say on here.


YOu just improved Hankus' looks 1000%!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a beard???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Sarah!!!
> Speaking of school, i just watched my youngest drive off to Georgia Southern with all her possessions. It feels weird to look at an empty room.
> Man, this pollen has my allergies acting up.....



I met that girl. She has had some GOOD raisin. Don't you worry bout her. She's got her head on straight. BE PROUD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> YOu just improved Hankus' looks 1000%!



gee thanks guys.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's fer suppa at Cafe de 356?
> 
> I am thinking a big ole omlette here at the poor house....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> gee thanks guys.


----------



## kracker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Sarah!!!
> Speaking of school, i just watched my youngest drive off to Georgia Southern with all her possessions. It feels weird to look at an empty room.
> Man, this pollen has my allergies acting up.....


I've been there with both of my daughters. I still tear up thinking about leaving them at college.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That minds me to dig up a shot after my shower



Different shot 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dig it Bub, I have no idea how to use my son's phone/computer.



make him do it 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beat cha Hankus!
> Lawd I look like somepin you can't say on here.



Im a piece of tail ain I 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> YOu just improved Hankus' looks 1000%!



At least


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Heyyyyyyyy erybody !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We had meatloaf, mashed taters, cream 12 peas, corn, maters, onions, hot relish for the peas, and in a little bit, a hot caramel sunday.



I didn't see this..... The Cafe 356 is doing chicken strips marinated in pickle juice and fried with some mash taters. I got a tooth pulled and can't eat. Just baby steps.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Different shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy erybody !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy erybody !!!!



shut up.


----------



## Artmom (Aug 7, 2012)

Be back later guys!!!!! Got to take care of something right quick!!!!  Busy night in here!!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't see this..... The Cafe 356 is doing chicken strips marinated in pickle juice and fried with some mash taters. I got a tooth pulled and can't eat. Just baby steps.



Pickle juice? Sounds like a good brine! I can see some thighs floating around in some Clausen juice... hmmmmm

Sorry about the tooth! I will PM you some cheese grits!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Different shot



This shot fer yer MIL


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Good gawd. I'm thankful for EVERY bit of the financial aid I've managed to get so far. Just got back from a drive to Griffin to get my books for school.....$582!!! And that's NOT counting the 8 I had to order from Amazon and various places to get a discount!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't see this..... The Cafe 356 is doing chicken strips marinated in pickle juice and fried with some mash taters. I got a tooth pulled and can't eat. Just baby steps.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> shut up.





You shoulda got 'em all pulled . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd. I'm thankful for EVERY bit of the financial aid I've managed to get so far. Just got back from a drive to Griffin to get my books for school.....$582!!! And that's NOT counting the 8 I had to order from Amazon and various places to get a discount!





Buckeye reserved.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Buckeye reserved.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy erybody !!!!



Hey Unk 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't see this..... The Cafe 356 is doing chicken strips marinated in pickle juice and fried with some mash taters. I got a tooth pulled and can't eat. Just baby steps.



Drink supper  Tooth wont bother ya iffn ya do it right


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This shot fer yer MIL



 Warm fuzzy feeling?



Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd. I'm thankful for EVERY bit of the financial aid I've managed to get so far. Just got back from a drive to Griffin to get my books for school.....$582!!! And that's NOT counting the 8 I had to order from Amazon and various places to get a discount!





Dang, I need to get in the textbook selling business!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Buckeye reserved.



I need to go check my buckeye spots when sqwerl season opens


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Warm fuzzy feeling?



an smoothysweet too


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Dang, I need to get in the textbook selling business!!



Right? That $582 is a bundle of books. You can't buy them used or anywhere else BUT the school. It's all a giant racket.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shoulda got 'em all pulled . . .




uh oh.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shoulda got 'em all pulled . . .



I have no idea how YOU have not got BANNED.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Warm fuzzy feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's such a racket. They will often make a "new edition" so that the older books can't be reused.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing like a sweet boy, a front porch and a popsicle! No, I'm not wearing fuzzy slippers, thats my dog by my foot.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's such a racket. They will often make a "new edition" so that the older books can't be reused.



Yep. I called two weeks ago to get the price. They told me it was $412. Got there today to hear the 582 number and they said the teachers added a few more books. Uh, really?

AND- they're already testing us to see if we can manage the 50 lb lift requirement....the whole "bundle" (box) weight 56 lbs!!!! I wasn't exactly expectin' to have to lug this stupid 50+lb box across the parking lot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk
> 
> 
> 
> Drink supper  Tooth wont bother ya iffn ya do it right



On my way Hankus! You gots the smarts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

altamaha stalker said:


> nothing like a sweet boy, a front porch and a popsicle! No, i'm not wearing fuzzy slippers, thats my dog by my foot.



precious!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. I called two weeks ago to get the price. They told me it was $412. Got there today to hear the 582 number and they said the teachers added a few more books. Uh, really?
> 
> AND- they're already testing us to see if we can manage the 50 lb lift requirement....the whole "bundle" (box) weight 56 lbs!!!! I wasn't exactly expectin' to have to lug this stupid 50+lb box across the parking lot



That is one thing I don't miss about college! Wow, books cost more than they used to. I think it cost me around $250 or so in books at South GA college to take 15 credit hours.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

College books be stupid expensive


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> That is one thing I don't miss about college! Wow, books cost more than they used to. I think it cost me around $250 or so in books at South GA college to take 15 credit hours.



It's ridiculous! Thankfully, this covers the entire program (a year) so I shouldn't have to buy anything else. Now, all I have left to order are uniforms. Got to drive to Stockbridge to get them (another racket).


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

<-------Fried shrimp sammiches!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's ridiculous! Thankfully, this covers the entire program (a year) so I shouldn't have to buy anything else. Now, all I have left to order are uniforms. Got to drive to Stockbridge to get them (another racket).



Dangit, I need to get in the uniform business too! Hankus and I can get a panel truck!

We can retire in no time!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------Fried shrimp sammiches!!



MMMMMMM! Po boys?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Dangit, I need to get in the uniform business too! Hankus and I can get a panel truck!
> 
> We can retire in no time!



I do like panel trucks


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------Fried shrimp sammiches!!



Can of chicken ala king with toast points added to give it some class.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> MMMMMMM! Po boys?



Naw Jag is makin his millions soon


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I do like panel trucks



Now all we need is a paint job that says Discount Textbooks, Uniforms, And Advice.

Hankus and Atlatmaha Stalker, propriotors.

We can make a fortune...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can of chicken ala king with toast points added to give it some class.



I may wind up doing much the same. Thinking about making a big ol omlette, but I may be too lazy to do so.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Dangit, I need to get in the uniform business too! Hankus and I can get a panel truck!
> 
> We can retire in no time!



Yep....they have a contract with a place up there. So I'll get a "really great price" 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Now all we need is a paint job that says Discount Textbooks, Uniforms, And Advice.
> 
> Hankus and Atlatmaha Stalker, propriotors.
> 
> We can make a fortune...



What kinda discount can I get?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> MMMMMMM! Po boys?



No French bread, had to go wiff toast, still good though!!



rhbama3 said:


> Can of chicken ala king with toast points added to give it some class.



Everything can be dressed up!! 



Hankus said:


> Naw Jag is makin his millions soon



See above post, he better hurrup!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep....they have a contract with a place up there. So I'll get a "really great price"
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda discount can I get?



Pretty good! We are selling down to the bare walls. We will even trade for some fig jam.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep....they have a contract with a place up there. So I'll get a "really great price"
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda discount can I get?





  NO NEEDLES!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> College books be stupid expensive



Man, I didn't realize just how bad they'd be! I can't imagine having to figure out how to pay for it without FA


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can of chicken ala king with toast points added to give it some class.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Pretty good! We are selling down to the bare walls. We will even trade for some fig jam.....



I have LOTS of fig jam!! 



Nicodemus said:


> NO NEEDLES!!!



I'll keep 'em away from ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I may wind up doing much the same. Thinking about making a big ol omlette, but I may be too lazy to do so.





Jeff C. said:


> No French bread, had to go wiff toast, still good though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since i know i'm eating supper alone tomorrow, i may have to go primal. Either boiled pigs feet or go way back in time and make some rumaki. For those of you that weren't here in the 70's, rumaki is chicken livers marinated in soy sauce, water chestnut slices, and bacon skewered and broiled in the oven. Haven't had it in a looong time.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have LOTS of fig jam!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep 'em away from ya!



I am gonna try and make some scuppernong jelly this upcoming weekend. If it turns out well, I will take you up on that trade offer for a few jars!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What kinda discount can I get?



depends...........how late in the day ya comin  



Sugar Plum said:


> Man, I didn't realize just how bad they'd be! I can't imagine having to figure out how to pay for it without FA



I did it for 2 classes once, not pretty


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Since i know i'm eating supper alone tomorrow, i may have to go primal. Either boiled pigs feet or go way back in time and make some rumaki. For those of you that weren't here in the 70's, rumaki is chicken livers marinated in soy sauce, water chestnut slices, and bacon skewered and broiled in the oven. Haven't had it in a looong time.



Ewwww.....what's wrong with plain ol' FRIED chicken livers? You know, the way they're SUPPOSED to be cooked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man, I didn't realize just how bad they'd be! I can't imagine having to figure out how to pay for it without FA



Let me know in the future if ya need scrubs, my wife works for a company that makes them. They have sales for their employees about twice a year. They all wear them on Thursdays.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Since i know i'm eating supper alone tomorrow, i may have to go primal. Either boiled pigs feet or go way back in time and make some rumaki. For those of you that weren't here in the 70's, rumaki is chicken livers marinated in soy sauce, water chestnut slices, and bacon skewered and broiled in the oven. Haven't had it in a looong time.



That sounds good


----------



## kracker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Since i know i'm eating supper alone tomorrow, i may have to go primal. Either boiled pigs feet or go way back in time and make some rumaki. For those of you that weren't here in the 70's, rumaki is chicken livers marinated in soy sauce, water chestnut slices, and bacon skewered and broiled in the oven. Haven't had it in a looong time.


If you're that hungry I'll send you some cash for a pizza or something.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Since i know i'm eating supper alone tomorrow, i may have to go primal. Either boiled pigs feet or go way back in time and make some rumaki. For those of you that weren't here in the 70's, rumaki is chicken livers marinated in soy sauce, water chestnut slices, and bacon skewered and broiled in the oven. Haven't had it in a looong time.



Pigs feet would be good with me. You can have the catfish bait!

I had some good souse meat last week. A buddy brought me a big hunk that he he bought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have LOTS of fig jam!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep 'em away from ya!






Can you be trusted??????


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ewwww.....what's wrong with plain ol' FRIED chicken livers? You know, the way they're SUPPOSED to be cooked.



well that too


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



I'm not about to take a pic of a can of chicken ala king and some toast!!! 
Tell you what, the next time i cook hamburger helper i'll make a tutorial for you.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I had some good souse meat last week. A buddy brought me a big hunk that he he bought.



My preacher makes a batch bout 3 times a year 



Nicodemus said:


> Can you be trusted??????



Shes a woman


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you be trusted??????



I can't


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

Good Lawd ya'll been busy up in here tonight!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I can't





  Don`t make me post the pic that will make Robert run for the hills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> If you're that hungry I'll send you some cash for a pizza or something.



  

Country boy can survive!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know in the future if ya need scrubs, my wife works for a company that makes them. They have sales for their employees about twice a year. They all wear them on Thursdays.



Yes sir! I'll need them after I finish school, for sure!!



Nicodemus said:


> Can you be trusted??????



 Of course!



Hankus said:


> well that too







Hankus said:


> Shes a woman



HUSH IT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not about to take a pic of a can of chicken ala king and some toast!!!
> Tell you what, the next time i cook hamburger helper i'll make a tutorial for you.



That would be AWESOME. Never had it. Hornet tried to get me to buy it 20 years ago. NOT


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well this morning I asked you drivelers if you had any spare rain just to send it my way since I have been missing it most every opportunity lately.

Well I just looked outside and there are about 12 cows and they are all backed up to the flat rocks in the yard and good gracious they are letting it fly !!!!  The frogs in the yard were floating by wearing life preservers too.       I think that during the past hour, it has rained probably 2-3 inches and the lightning has been really vicious and it is still continuing.  

So I can now say Thank You to all of you that sent some rain over my way tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> If you're that hungry I'll send you some cash for a pizza or something.


Sometimes, simple food is the best food. We ate lots of stuff growing up that most people wouldn't. Not saying we was dirt poor, but daddy and i did a lot of hunting and gardening growing up. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Ewwww.....what's wrong with plain ol' FRIED chicken livers? You know, the way they're SUPPOSED to be cooked.



Nothing wrong with fried livers or gizzards too for that matter. I just have fond memories of eating them with my family. These wimmens i live with would scream to high heaven that i was stankin' up the house if i cooked it with them here. They won't eat greens either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd ya'll been busy up in here tonight!



Standin room only!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes, simple food is the best food. We ate lots of stuff growing up that most people wouldn't. Not saying we was dirt poor, but daddy and i did a lot of hunting and gardening growing up.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with fried livers or gizzards too for that matter. I just have fond memories of eating them with my family. These wimmens i live with would scream to high heaven that i was stankin' up the house if i cooked it with them here. They won't eat greens either.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes, simple food is the best food. We ate lots of stuff growing up that most people wouldn't. Not saying we was dirt poor, but daddy and i did a lot of hunting and gardening growing up.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with fried livers or gizzards too for that matter. I just have fond memories of eating them with my family. These wimmens i live with would scream to high heaven that i was stankin' up the house if i cooked it with them here. They won't eat greens either.



I stop by KFC every once and a while and pick up a box of livers.  Add a couple sides and it's enough for us to make a meal off of, they're pretty good and I don't have to stink up the kitchen.  Hmmm that might be good for dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it safe to come back in here....?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd ya'll been busy up in here tonight!



Hey Tag!



Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me post the pic that will make Robert run for the hills.



Do tell!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well this morning I asked you drivelers if you had any spare rain just to send it my way since I have been missing it most every opportunity lately.
> 
> Well I just looked outside and there are about 12 cows and they are all backed up to the flat rocks in the yard and good gracious they are letting it fly !!!!  The frogs in the yard were floating by wearing life preservers too.       I think that during the past hour, it has rained probably 2-3 inches and the lightning has been really vicious and it is still continuing.
> 
> So I can now say Thank You to all of you that sent some rain over my way tonight.




Glad it is spread out! We have had a LOT of rain here, thank the Lord!



rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes, simple food is the best food. We ate lots of stuff growing up that most people wouldn't. Not saying we was dirt poor, but daddy and i did a lot of hunting and gardening growing up.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with fried livers or gizzards too for that matter. I just have fond memories of eating them with my family. These wimmens i live with would scream to high heaven that i was stankin' up the house if i cooked it with them here. *They won't eat greens either*.





Sugar Plum said:


>



That is the only thing wrong with my new gal I have found so far. Won't eat greens. She will eat turnip roots and rutabeggas, but not the leaf. I can eat her share, though!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Is it safe to come back in here....?



I won't post any more needle pics as long as you sent a plate of leftovers to me.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Is it safe to come back in here....?



Nic, i do believe most of these yahoo's are turning their noses up at soul food.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, i do believe most of these yahoo's are turning their noses up at soul food.



They is


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

ol Scott's Firestorm ruint a bowl of peas  Hope it cools off fore leavin. I had to dump that bowl out


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, i do believe most of these yahoo's are turning their noses up at soul food.



Not all though, love me some good SOUL food!! 

Looks like I'm gonna have to run a scan on this compooter,  it's actin up


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I won't post any more needle pics as long as you sent a plate of leftovers to me.....



Deal!   



rhbama3 said:


> Nic, i do believe most of these yahoo's are turning their noses up at soul food.



WHAT!!??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes, simple food is the best food. We ate lots of stuff growing up that most people wouldn't. Not saying we was dirt poor, but daddy and i did a lot of hunting and gardening growing up.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with fried livers or gizzards too for that matter. I just have fond memories of eating them with my family. These wimmens i live with would scream to high heaven that i was stankin' up the house if i cooked it with them here. They won't eat greens either.



Does that mean you don't have jiblets in your gravy at Thanksgiving?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there any room around the campfire here tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is there any room around the campfire here tonight?



Jus lemme drop the tailgate an shift the coolers


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not all though, love me some good SOUL food!!
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to run a scan on this compooter,  it's actin up



Mine is loading slow too.

BTW, I eat jowls. I eat souse. I eat pigs feet. I eat hogs head cheese. I eat ox tails. I have eaten chitterlings. I don't like chicken or beef or anything liver. That is my disclaimer to the above statement.... I use liver for catfish bait, except for deer liver. I cook that and give it to my dog.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not all though, love me some good SOUL food!!
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to run a scan on this compooter,  it's actin up


mine just slowed way down in the last couple of minutes. Seems better now.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean you don't have jiblets in your gravy at Thanksgiving?



No sir, i refuse to make poor quality giblet gravy. I actually add chicken livers and gizzards to mine since the turkeys these days seem to either have no giblets or just a small pack. The girls can sift their way thru the gravy if they are so inclined.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Test 1-2-3....ahhh much mo betta!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> mine just slowed way down in the last couple of minutes. Seems better now.
> 
> 
> No sir, i refuse to make poor quality giblet gravy. I actually add chicken livers and gizzards to mine since the turkeys these days seem to either have no giblets or just a small pack. The girls can sift their way thru the gravy if they are so inclined.



Atta boy...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus lemme drop the tailgate an shift the coolers



perciate the hospitality!!! What a day.... I needs me a draink!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Mine is loading slow too.
> 
> BTW, I eat jowls. I eat souse. I eat pigs feet. I eat hogs head cheese. I eat ox tails. I have eaten chitterlings. I don't like chicken or beef or anything liver. That is my disclaimer to the above statement.... I use liver for catfish bait, except for deer liver. I cook that and give it to my dog.



If it runs from me I willl try to eat it, if I plant it I'll eat it, if somebody else fixes it an lives through eatin it I'll try it



rhbama3 said:


> No sir, i refuse to make poor quality giblet gravy. I actually add chicken livers and gizzards to mine since the turkeys these days seem to either have no giblets or just a small pack. The girls can sift their way thru the gravy if they are so inclined.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Mine is loading slow too.
> 
> BTW, I eat jowls. I eat souse. I eat pigs feet. I eat hogs head cheese. I eat ox tails. I have eaten chitterlings. I don't like chicken or beef or anything liver. That is my disclaimer to the above statement.... I use liver for catfish bait, except for deer liver. I cook that and give it to my dog.



Oh man, i love beef liver when you can find someone who knows how to cook it. The best i ever had was at a little restaurant in Parrott called The Chinaberry. The little old black ladies that lived there in the houses behind main street would walk to work every day and LAWD!! did they know how to cook. The same building is now Rick's BBQ and it is good, but i sure miss the Chinaberry.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 7, 2012)

Awrite folks, I'm gonna go make me an omlette and check this computer for VD. Y'all keep it tween the ditches!


----------



## kracker (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes, simple food is the best food. We ate lots of stuff growing up that most people wouldn't. Not saying we was dirt poor, but daddy and i did a lot of hunting and gardening growing up.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with fried livers or gizzards too for that matter. I just have fond memories of eating them with my family. These wimmens i live with would scream to high heaven that i was stankin' up the house if i cooked it with them here. They won't eat greens either.


No disrespect intended bama. When I was growing up I ate so many chicken livers and green beans that to this day I won't touch'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If it runs from me I willl try to eat it, if I plant it I'll eat it, if somebody else fixes it an lives through eatin it I'll try it



Dang near sigline material there!!  I'd just add....... "specially if I'm hawngry and been drankin"


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> No disrespect intended bama. When I was growing up I ate so many chicken livers and green beans that to this day I won't touch'em.



I feel the same way about pecans. 
Except for Bugsy's bourbon pecan pie. It covers up the taste pretty good.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Awrite folks, I'm gonna go make me an omlette and check this computer for VD. Y'all keep it tween the ditches!



taker easy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey guys............................what's goin' on in here tonight?????? Figured I'd stop by on my last night of freedom = SCHOOL starts back (for teachers, here) TOMORROW!!!


Hey Sarah, good luck, have a GREAT first day!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Buckeye reserved.


 mine tooooooo?????????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have no idea how YOU have not got BANNED.


I know................


Jeff C. said:


> <-------Fried shrimp sammiches!!


YUM! grilled cheekun, fresh squash casserole & fried squash........


Jeff C. said:


> Let me know in the future if ya need scrubs, my wife works for a company that makes them. They have sales for their employees about twice a year. They all wear them on Thursdays.


I still want a pair of camo's!!!!!!!!!!


Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd ya'll been busy up in here tonight!


Ain't they though!!?!?!?


Nicodemus said:


> Is it safe to come back in here....?


 maybe


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is there any room around the campfire here tonight?


ALWAYS for you!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, i love beef liver when you can find someone who knows how to cook it. The best i ever had was at a little restaurant in Parrott called The Chinaberry. The little old black ladies that lived there in the houses behind main street would walk to work every day and LAWD!! did they know how to cook. The same building is now Rick's BBQ and it is good, but i sure miss the Chinaberry.


Robert, for you, I will fix you some beef liver, I honestly think I make some of the best, it's just I'm the only one around here that eats it.......... git wit me!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Awrite folks, I'm gonna go make me an omlette and check this computer for VD. Y'all keep it tween the ditches!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Awrite folks, I'm gonna go make me an omlette and check this computer for VD. Y'all keep it tween the ditches!



Later bud!! 



rhbama3 said:


> I feel the same way about pecans.
> Except for Bugsy's bourbon pecan pie. It covers up the taste pretty good.



Did you say you need some pecans??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If it runs from me I willl try to eat it, if I plant it I'll eat it, if somebody else fixes it an lives through eatin it I'll try it



Remind me never to try and run from you..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later bud!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say you need some pecans??



Nope.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sarah, good luck, have a GREAT first day!!!!!!!!
> 
> mine tooooooo?????????
> 
> ...



Gotcha!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> perciate the hospitality!!! What a day.... I needs me a draink!!!



Ain't that what he was shifting the cooler for?  Send one this way while you're up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sarah, good luck, have a GREAT first day!!!!!!!!
> 
> mine tooooooo?????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang near sigline material there!!  I'd just add....... "specially if I'm hawngry and been drankin"







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remind me never to try and run from you..



We ain neither one runnin far I garantee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We ain neither one runnin far I garantee



You got dat right...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs, buckeye reserved.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sarah, good luck, have a GREAT first day!!!!!!!!
> 
> mine tooooooo?????????
> 
> ...


Heyyyyyyyyy,


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got dat right...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel the same way about pecans.
> Except for Bugsy's bourbon pecan pie. It covers up the taste pretty good.



Everything's better with bourbon!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remind me never to try and run from you..



Tru dat ... 



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, buckeye reserved.



Just how does one go about gettin' on this buckeye list??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We ain neither one runnin far I garantee





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got dat right...



Depends on what we chasin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We ain neither one runnin far I garantee



Tell the truth now!!.........You would run far as it took to catch the beer truck!!

Good evening folks!!!.........A full day of internal audits gearing up for ISO certification has me whupped!!.........Come August 25 I will either drop dead from stress, and exhaustion, or be unemployed!!

How is everyone this evening!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Depends on what we chasin



Not for me it doesn't. I've learned to be much more patient in my older, larger years....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Everything's better with bourbon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miss Elaine, buckeye reserved...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Depends on what we chasin



true 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tell the truth now!!.........You would run far as it took to catch the beer truck!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!!.........A full day of internal audits gearing up for ISO certification has me whupped!!.........Come August 25 I will either drop dead from stress, and exhaustion, or be unemployed!!
> 
> How is everyone this evening!!



Thats what the truck is fer, sides it totes more than I do 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not for me it doesn't. I've learned to be much more patient in my older, larger years....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!!





rhbama3 said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, buckeye reserved.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy,





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tell the truth now!!.........You would run far as it took to catch the beer truck!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!!.........A full day of internal audits gearing up for ISO certification has me whupped!!.........Come August 25 I will either drop dead from stress, and exhaustion, or be unemployed!!
> 
> How is everyone this evening!!




ok, full on cheekun & squash, BIG day at work tomorrow, gonna call it............ some one catch the lights.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tell the truth now!!.........You would run far as it took to catch the beer truck!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!!.........A full day of internal audits gearing up for ISO certification has me whupped!!.........Come August 25 I will either drop dead from stress, and exhaustion, or be unemployed!!
> 
> How is everyone this evening!!



A common criticism of ISO 9000 and 9001 is the amount of money, time, and paperwork required for registration.[6] Dalgleish cites the "inordinate and often unnecessary paperwork burden" of ISO, and says that "quality managers feel that ISO's overhead and paperwork are excessive and extremely inefficient."


Sorry to hear that!! 

I am unemployed at the this time, for now anyway!! Sept, Oct, and Nov are starting to look promising though. 

 Backatcha


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tell the truth now!!.........You would run far as it took to catch the beer truck!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!!.........A full day of internal audits gearing up for ISO certification has me whupped!!.........Come August 25 I will either drop dead from stress, and exhaustion, or be unemployed!!
> 
> How is everyone this evening!!



  Make sure the life insurance is paid up -  unemployment is NOT an option!  



Nicodemus said:


> Miss Elaine, buckeye reserved...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thats what the truck is fer, sides it totes more than I do


Well you would run far as it took to bet back to your truck!!



Keebs said:


> ok, full on cheekun & squash, BIG day at work tomorrow, gonna call it............ some one catch the lights.........


Later Darlin!!

Got another big day ahead of me tomorrow as well!!!.......Internal auditors will not leave till Noon Thursday!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Mitch, they gonna work you slam to the bone. You need a break.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A common criticism of ISO 9000 and 9001 is the amount of money, time, and paperwork required for registration.[6] Dalgleish cites the "inordinate and often unnecessary paperwork burden" of ISO, and says that "quality managers feel that ISO's overhead and paperwork are excessive and extremely inefficient."


I can't make a viable argument with that statement!!

Thanks Bro!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Make sure the life insurance is paid up -  unemployment is NOT an option!


Love you too Honey!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2012)

A'ight folks, gonna go hang out with the Jaguar....y'all have a good evenin!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, looks like my social calender just became wide open.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I am unemployed at the this time, for now anyway!! Sept, Oct, and Nov are starting to look promising though.



dont get too busy durin rifle season 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well you would run far as it took to bet back to your truck!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well, looks like my social calender just became wide open.



How so


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mitch, they gonna work you slam to the bone. You need a break.


Nick after the 25'th it should all be downhill after that!!............Gonna start taking some time off!!..........Our business historically slows down from September to January!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Our business historically slows down from September to January!!



sounds like well work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> mine just slowed way down in the last couple of minutes. Seems better now.
> 
> 
> No sir, i refuse to make poor quality giblet gravy. I actually add chicken livers and gizzards to mine since the turkeys these days seem to either have no giblets or just a small pack. The girls can sift their way thru the gravy if they are so inclined.





Dawn has been known to cook the turkey with the little bag of giblets in it . . . 




kracker said:


> Well, looks like my social calender just became wide open.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can't make a viable argument with that statement!!
> 
> Thanks Bro!!
> 
> Love you too Honey!!



Don't take it personal ... it's just that unemployment don't pay enough to cover 'lil man's tuition!  



kracker said:


> Well, looks like my social calender just became wide open.






Hankus said:


> How so


Yeah, what he said. ^^^





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nick after the 25'th it should all be downhill after that!!............Gonna start taking some time off!!..........Our business historically slows down from September to January!!



You done put it in writing now ... I've got witnesses!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like brother Mitch needs to come ova and crack a cold one, or 6 with da Quack, just as soon as I get thru with this 84hr week . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like brother Mitch needs to come ova and crack a cold one, or 6 with da Quack, just as soon as I get thru with this 84hr week . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


>





You too neph !!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You too neph !!!



What?  Is this a private party??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Night, ya'll!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You too neph !!!





rhbama3 said:


> Night, ya'll!


 Night Robert ... about to hit the showers myself.  Been going too long with too little sleep.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> sounds like well work


Sorta kinda related to that!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Don't take it personal ... it's just that unemployment don't pay enough to cover 'lil man's tuition!
> 
> 
> You done put it in writing now ... I've got witnesses!!


If I'm still there on the 28th you're good!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like brother Mitch needs to come ova and crack a cold one, or 6 with da Quack, just as soon as I get thru with this 84hr week . . .


Brother it has been Fellowship with good friends, and the support of the............Well it might not be her support, but poking me in the ribs every morning that keeps me going to work every Day!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> What?  Is this a private party??




It wouldn't be a  withoutya !!! 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorta kinda related to that!!
> 
> If I'm still there on the 28th you're good!!
> 
> Brother it has been Fellowship with good friends, and the support of the............Well it might not be her support, but poking me in the ribs every morning that keeps me going to work every Day!!





I've been so "ill" just dreading/working this OT, I think Dawn may kill me in my sleep . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been so "ill" just dreading/working this OT, I think Dawn may kill me in my sleep . . .


You need me to bring Mason over so she will forget about you, and everything else??!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2012)

Home from work at last. Glad things are back to normal after the school rush we had. Sister went in for a interview and got the job today. Happy for her.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Later Drankus!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it to early for a beer?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Is it to early for a beer?



How long have you been up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You need me to bring Mason over so she will forget about you, and everything else??!!!




Oh Laaaaaaawd, that'll make her forget all about my ill self!!  Question is, will ya'll be able to stand Mason after a couple of hours with Dawn ???  




slip said:


> Home from work at last. Glad things are back to normal after the school rush we had. Sister went in for a interview and got the job today. Happy for her.





Whooooot !!!!  Good for her and YOU !!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaawd, that'll make her forget all about my ill self!!  Question is, will ya'll be able to stand Mason after a couple of hours with Dawn ???


Tag is going to the the trainer Thursday, and if everything is copacetic Mason will not be coming home!!........Li'l Bud is growing up, and heading off to school!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag is going to the the trainer Thursday, and if everything is copacetic Mason will not be coming home!!........Li'l Bud is growing up, and heading off to school!!





He will do WELL !!!!  Can his Uncle Quack and Aunt Dawn visit while he's in jail, er uhm, training ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

WHOOOOOOT!!!!!




Post # 20,000 without banment !!!!




Wow what an accomplishment, 20,000 worthless posts...


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow
Congrats i guess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Wow
> Congrats i guess.






Thanks, I think . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lightweight...


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight...



Holy cow, 43,000 posts ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Holy cow, 43,000 posts ....


Just wait until next week !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight...





slip said:


> Holy cow, 43,000 posts ....


Just a grumpy old man ranting at the world!!.......Pay him no attention!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight...





slip said:


> Holy cow, 43,000 posts ....






So big deal, Hugh has 23k more worthless posts than I do . . .


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Holy cow, 43,000 posts ....



42,998 in driveler threads!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2012)

Last offer for a morning cup of coffee in this driveler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last offer for a morning cup of coffee in this driveler.





No thanks, don't drink the stuff.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last offer for a morning cup of coffee in this driveler.



Thank ya sir.....I'll take a pot or 3!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Quackster and KYBowhunter..

Shucks I bet Quackster would love that coffee if it was 100 proof!!!    

As for me, I will be glad to drink some of your coffee Gobblin because I need it to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Just wondering if anyone else had a herd of cows all backed up to the proverbial flat rocks while letting it fly last night.  In my neighborhood, the skies really opened up and poured for about an hour and a half.  There was plenty of scary lightning as well.  I sure hope that some of this nice rain fell up in the area of Clark's Hill Lake for a change. 

Now on a more serious note......Congrats to Quack and MC for reaching the levels of 20,000  and 43,000 posts respectively, and NOT GETTING BANNED !!!!!!  I think that both of you could easily show our current government how to run this country more efficiently because you two guys know more about how the system works more than anybody !!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Quackster and KYBowhunter..
> 
> Shucks I bet Quackster would love that coffee if it was 100 proof!!!
> 
> ...



The masters of razors edge posting..........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

one down.......many to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> The masters of razors edge posting..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



He's just jealous because we like better cars and have better dreams...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Ya'll please wish Dawn a happy bday, already started the thread.  Thanks!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last offer for a morning cup of coffee in this driveler.



I'll grab one real quick, thanks gobble!!

Mornin fellas....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll please wish Dawn a happy bday, already started the thread.  Thanks!!



Did ya get her something special for her burfday??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll grab one real quick, thanks gobble!!
> 
> Mornin fellas....



Mornin JC!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin JC!!!



Mornin Big guy!! I may need an extra cup this moanin too!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Mornin Ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Ya'll.



Mernin P...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Moanin JC , PS, Boneboy will be along soon to declare hump day..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin P...



Mornin Jeff.  What is on your agenda for today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moanin JC , PS, Boneboy will be along soon to declare hump day..



 

Mernin Mig.....



pstrahin said:


> Mornin Jeff.  What is on your agenda for today?



Nuttin actually....I make it up as I go


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

good morning everyone.....seen a nice (NICE) buck in the driveway this morning  eatin what is left of the pears. maybe he will get a bolt from my daughters Horton


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good morning everyone.....seen a nice (NICE) buck in the driveway this morning  eatin what is left of the pears. maybe he will get a bolt from my daughters Horton



Don't ya just love it when you know there's a good one right in yo backyard??  

Mornin blood...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't ya just love it when you know there's a good one right in yo backyard??
> 
> Mornin blood...



Morning Jeff, yep I/we love it. Its the 2ndthe time i have seen him im a month we are for sure on the home turf. Im going to put out a trail cam and see what I get.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Merning folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mornin ya'll , did Bama come to Tifton to do a lil night hunting? geez. Pond was about two foot low, now running thru both pipes, run around and over pond dam. Lots of homes here under water and cars, and i'm  sure with no flood ins. Never seen this much water before. Well got to go to work, Happy hump day


----------



## kracker (Aug 8, 2012)

Mornng everybody.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Mornng everybody.



How is the ankle Kracker?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Jeff, yep I/we love it. Its the 2ndthe time i have seen him im a month we are for sure on the home turf. Im going to put out a trail cam and see what I get.



Had a beautiful 150 class 10 pointer around here a couple yrs ago, ain't seen him since 



hdm03 said:


> Merning folks!



Howdy lil feller!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , did Bama come to Tifton to do a lil night hunting? geez. Pond was about two foot low, now running thru both pipes, run around and over pond dam. Lots of homes here under water and cars, and i'm  sure with no flood ins. Never seen this much water before. Well got to go to work, Happy hump day



Dannnng Mudro!! Glad y'all got some rain, but that isn't how you want it. 



kracker said:


> Mornng everybody.



Hey krack......er! 

Lawd, I gotta get back to work....bout to go nuts. I could only imagine how you must feel.

You doin ok?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Whooooeeee!!!!
Rockin' and rollin' at the big house this morning. See ya'll in the new thread later!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Only 12 more to go and Elvis will leave the Forum.  Who is going to own # 32?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How is the ankle Kracker?



Hey P....we're not that far from each other!! We may need to hook up someday 



rhbama3 said:


> Whooooeeee!!!!
> Rockin' and rollin' at the big house this morning. See ya'll in the new thread later!



10-4 bama!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Only 12 more to go and Elvis will leave the Forum.  Who is going to own # 32?



Go for it!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey P....we're not that far from each other!! We may need to hook up someday
> 
> 
> 
> 10-4 bama!!



Where are you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

breakfast down, check, 2nd cup of joe going, check, water for tea going, check, admiring the firemen using the conference room for the day..............  double check................ oh, pardon me.........




MORNIN Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> breakfast down, check, 2nd cup of joe going, check, water for tea going, check, admiring the firemen using the conference room for the day..............  double check................ oh, pardon me.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin' Keebs!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't ya just love it when you know there's a good one right in yo backyard??



Not if your neighbor knows about him, too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Admiring the firemen using the conference room for the day..............  double check................ oh, pardon me.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stawker!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' Keebs!


 Hey girl.............. didn't I tell you to quit feeding that troll?!?!


Sugar Plum said:


> Not if your neighbor knows about him, too!


I hope the idjit don't make that mistake again! Mornin!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Stawker!!


 I learned from the best.............. lawd some of these boys are CUTE!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hope the idjit don't make that mistake again! Mornin!



Me too. Did I tell y'all Rob found an arrow that musta been lost in our yard during deer season?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I learned from the best.............. lawd some of these boys are CUTE!!



YEAH THEY ARE


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

New Driveler yet?


----------

